# Weekly Competition 2022-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' U' F2 R U2 R' U R2 F' R'
*2. *R U2 F' U' R' U R2 F U' F U
*3. *R' U F R2 U' F' R2 U' F U2 R
*4. *U' R F' U' R' U2 R U2 R U2 R'
*5. *F R U R' U2 R U' F U2 F R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' U R' U2 B U2 B' D2 F2 L'
*2. *R F U' D2 L' B2 R' B2 R B2 R2 D B U' B U R' D' F
*3. *F2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 L D2 U2 F' D2 F' D' B' D2 R D2
*4. *U' R F B L F U' R' U B' D' U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 U2
*5. *B' U L2 D U R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 F' D L' U' L' R2 D B

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 F L R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 L F2 U' F L F2 D2 Fw2 U D R' Uw2 L' Uw2 D' R2 Fw2 D2 F2 R' D' Fw' L' U2 Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' L2 Uw' B' L
*2. *U' B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U2 L2 D' F' R U D' L' F' R' U2 L2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 B' D Rw2 L2 D2 F U' B2 Rw' B D2 F Rw' Fw D F Rw2 Uw' U2 L2
*3. *D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 F U B2 L' F2 R U' R' B2 L' Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 B Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' R Fw2 F B Uw' F2 R' F' D' Rw Uw' U2 Fw' Uw U R'
*4. *F R2 D2 F2 U F' L' F' D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' B' L' Fw2 L B Uw2 B' L2 F' Rw2 U2 B L F' Uw Rw2 L U B D Fw' Uw' Rw2 B2 U' Rw' L B'
*5. *B2 R B2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 B2 U F D2 L' D' B2 R U R' L' Rw2 Uw2 L' U2 D' Fw2 R' D2 U R D Fw' F U' B' U2 D' Rw' Fw2 L' Uw' L2 F Rw B

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Rw Uw2 B2 F' D Uw2 R' Dw' F' Rw R2 Dw2 L2 Bw L' U2 Uw F' Uw Lw U2 F' D2 L2 Rw Bw' F' L' D' B2 Uw Lw' B Uw R Lw2 F' Fw' U F2 Fw B2 Bw Lw2 F Bw Dw' Lw' Uw Dw2 L Lw Dw' L Rw' Lw' U' F2 R
*2. *B' Dw2 D F' Dw U D2 Uw B' Lw U2 R' D' R' D Lw' Dw' Rw' B Fw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 D2 R2 Fw' L2 Lw F Lw2 Bw2 F2 R' Dw' R2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 D' Dw2 F2 D B R' F2 L F Dw2 Lw' Fw U Uw' L B2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 B U2 Fw'
*3. *Rw' Dw Rw2 U2 L U2 Bw' B2 L' Fw' Rw' D B R Fw' L' Fw F2 U F R' Fw' Bw' Lw2 Rw Fw B' F' Uw' U L2 Lw2 Fw Rw2 R' D2 L2 Dw' D' Fw' Lw' U R D Uw' Bw2 Fw Dw' Bw' B Rw' F D R U' Uw' Bw Dw B Lw'
*4. *Rw2 D2 Uw2 F2 R2 F' B' U F' Bw Lw' Bw Lw Fw L D2 F L U2 Lw F D R Rw' Fw' Lw D2 L2 Dw F' Lw' R2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R Uw F D' R Uw Dw' B L' Uw' L' D B' Bw' F' L' Rw B2 Dw F' Dw' R' U L2 Dw'
*5. *Lw Bw' L D2 Rw' U2 Uw Bw2 Uw Rw' L2 Lw2 Uw2 D L2 Rw Fw2 Lw Dw Fw' Bw Uw2 F Dw Lw2 F2 Lw' R F' Rw B' U B D' Dw2 B Fw' Bw Rw Bw Fw' B2 U' R2 B2 F' R' U' Uw' F' D2 F Lw2 Bw2 Fw' D L2 F' Lw' B

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw2 Dw2 F2 3Fw Uw' 3Fw D2 Fw F2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw 3Fw Lw Fw U' 3Uw' F' 3Uw Uw R 3Rw D2 R' 3Fw2 Fw' Dw' Lw2 3Rw2 R 3Uw2 B2 U L R' Uw' F' L2 U' F' Uw Lw D Rw2 L' F R2 Uw2 3Fw Fw2 L2 F2 3Fw' Lw Uw2 Rw' Dw' 3Fw' D' Dw' 3Rw2 Rw Lw' 3Fw' Dw2 Lw 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw' D Bw' Lw2 Dw2 F B 3Fw' Uw'
*2. *Uw' 3Rw2 Fw R Dw' Uw' Bw2 U' B' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Lw' R' 3Fw Dw 3Uw F' Bw Fw U' Fw Rw Fw' Bw 3Fw F Rw' D Lw Dw 3Fw Bw' Dw2 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 Lw U B' Uw' 3Uw2 Bw Lw 3Uw' Lw' U 3Fw2 R2 D F L2 Lw' U2 R' L2 Lw' F 3Fw Bw' Dw2 B2 L Bw Dw2 Uw' F' U' Lw2 L Uw' R2 U2 B' L' Fw U2 3Fw' Bw' Fw'
*3. *L2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Uw Lw' L' R Fw2 Uw Bw U2 B U2 Uw' L' Rw2 D Uw2 Dw2 3Fw2 U 3Rw' Uw2 Dw2 B2 3Fw2 Dw' Uw 3Uw' Rw' U D2 Dw2 Fw U B Bw 3Fw' Lw Rw' Fw2 L Bw2 Dw' F' Dw2 R 3Rw' U2 Bw' Fw2 B' Dw2 D R2 Uw2 Fw' B 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw 3Uw2 3Fw2 R2 F U2 R' Lw2 F2 R L' 3Uw2 Fw U2 F2 R' Lw' 3Fw Rw
*4. *B 3Fw' Bw2 Uw F2 R2 3Rw Dw' Fw' U' Uw2 Bw' U Fw Rw B' Uw' D' Lw2 3Uw Rw' Lw Bw' B Lw 3Rw2 B2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Rw R U R' 3Rw U' Dw2 3Rw Dw Fw Dw Rw L B' Lw2 Rw2 3Fw' Rw Lw' Dw B R Lw2 L 3Fw Uw' B' 3Uw' 3Fw R2 Lw U 3Uw' B' D' 3Uw Fw' F' D Uw2 L2 3Rw' Dw' B2 Dw2 F2 Rw' R U2
*5. *Rw2 3Uw D Fw2 Dw Uw' D 3Fw' Dw' 3Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 B Rw' Dw' F2 3Uw2 R' Rw2 Dw' Lw' L' R2 Uw' R' B2 Dw' R2 D2 F 3Rw2 Dw U Fw2 Dw' Rw F' Uw' R' D 3Fw' Lw D2 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 Dw' 3Fw2 U Lw' U2 3Uw2 D Rw2 F2 Lw2 U 3Uw2 D' B' Dw2 Uw 3Fw2 U' B R' 3Fw' Dw' U' R Lw' B2 U' Lw2 R2 3Uw' Dw2 L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw2 Fw' 3Bw2 3Dw Fw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Dw Uw' D2 L F 3Dw R' U2 3Dw' L2 F2 Lw 3Fw Dw' 3Bw2 R' 3Lw2 L2 3Rw2 3Uw L' 3Rw2 B' Lw2 L2 3Bw 3Uw U' F R2 Bw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw B Bw' D U 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Uw' Bw' L R 3Rw2 Fw' R' Fw2 Rw2 R Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw Fw' R2 Dw2 3Rw 3Lw' 3Fw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 U2 3Fw U' D' Lw2 Rw' F' 3Rw' L Fw' B2 L' 3Rw2 3Bw' B Lw' Bw' 3Rw' Dw D Lw' Dw' 3Bw' L 3Fw2 3Uw2 Rw2 F' 3Rw2 Uw
*2. *3Uw' Lw' 3Dw' Lw2 3Dw 3Uw' 3Bw U' 3Bw2 F' L2 U2 Dw2 D' Bw 3Lw Uw' 3Lw2 D B2 3Lw2 Dw B 3Lw 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw Dw L' 3Fw Lw R' D' 3Bw' Uw Fw' 3Bw2 U 3Bw2 Uw 3Lw2 R' U2 Uw2 3Bw2 F2 3Lw2 3Dw2 Lw Fw2 Bw' U2 Lw D 3Fw2 D2 3Uw B' L2 U2 Uw2 R F' 3Lw Bw' U2 B U 3Bw' Lw 3Lw F' L' Rw' 3Lw' U R' 3Uw B 3Bw2 R Lw 3Lw F Dw' D' R B' 3Lw Fw' Dw' R' 3Dw2 3Rw' F2 Dw' R F 3Lw
*3. *D2 F2 Bw2 3Dw2 3Bw 3Uw F2 D' Lw2 3Dw2 F' Dw' B2 Bw2 R F 3Uw' F' 3Bw Fw2 3Lw2 Uw2 Rw 3Rw Fw2 3Rw2 Dw' L2 B' 3Lw F' 3Bw Dw' 3Dw' B2 R' Dw' L2 Dw' Fw' R 3Uw Lw2 U2 L 3Bw2 F2 L' B2 3Lw2 F Uw' 3Lw' L2 Bw' D' U Uw2 3Bw2 Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Bw Bw2 3Lw2 Rw 3Rw Uw' B 3Uw2 B' Bw 3Uw Uw 3Bw2 3Uw R2 L2 3Fw' Dw' 3Rw 3Uw Uw Fw Lw2 3Uw2 3Dw2 B R Uw 3Bw L Bw Dw2 F' 3Dw2 Bw' D' F2 Bw'
*4. *D2 Fw2 Bw Uw 3Rw' Bw 3Fw2 L' U' F Lw' 3Fw' Fw' 3Bw D2 B2 3Bw Fw' Bw L2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Uw Lw' 3Rw B2 Fw' 3Uw2 R2 Lw L' Fw Lw 3Uw2 3Fw2 Lw' D' R' 3Bw' Rw' 3Dw2 F' 3Lw2 L 3Bw' Bw' L' 3Rw' Uw' U2 F Fw2 D Dw2 Fw U B 3Fw 3Rw 3Fw' Fw' 3Bw B' Lw' B2 Lw 3Uw2 F' D' Fw B' Lw2 D2 F2 B2 Bw2 U 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 U 3Bw2 3Fw 3Uw D' R 3Fw 3Dw' Dw 3Fw L' Uw' D Rw' 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw
*5. *3Rw2 L' U2 Uw' L2 3Bw' Fw 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw 3Dw' B' 3Dw2 U2 Lw2 3Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' D 3Lw2 B2 Fw 3Bw' 3Rw' R' Fw2 Bw Dw2 Lw' L2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Rw' 3Lw' Fw 3Fw2 Dw' Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw Lw D' Fw' R2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 Uw' 3Uw' Bw Uw2 F' D B' Uw' 3Rw' Fw R2 3Bw' L Bw Uw2 3Fw2 Rw' Uw' R' Lw Dw Lw' D' Lw' D' 3Lw 3Uw' R D R' F 3Rw 3Uw2 U2 L' F 3Lw B' 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Lw' F 3Rw' Dw 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw Dw Lw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F U R' U' R U' R F' R2 U2
*2. *R U' F2 R U2 R F' U2 R2 U' R2
*3. *R' F R U R' F' U2 F' U' F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R D L' D2 B' R' D' F L2 R U2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *L D2 F2 U2 L D2 R U2 B2 R2 F' R' D F' D B L' F' L2 Uw2
*3. *D R U' F' D F D2 R D L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' B' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 B' R2 U B2 F' R' U L' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B U2 F' D2 B' Uw2 B Rw2 F D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 L' R' D2 B' Uw L2 F2 Uw' D F Rw Fw Uw2 D B Rw' R2 x y'
*2. *B D2 U2 B' R2 B L2 F' U2 R F2 D' F R D2 B' R' D2 U' Fw2 Rw2 L2 D' L' D' Fw2 U L' B2 Rw2 L' D2 Fw D2 B2 Uw2 R2 Rw Fw U' D F L Uw' Fw x2 y
*3. *B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F R U' D R2 D L U B U Fw2 D B2 U2 R' Uw2 R Fw2 D' L Uw2 U' Fw' B L' U2 F2 Uw Fw' U Rw D Fw B L2 x2 y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Uw' Lw' L Fw2 R' Dw Rw2 Lw' L Dw2 Lw' B' R' L' D2 Rw Uw B R Dw2 R' Bw' D' Dw2 L' Bw Lw Uw L2 U2 R Rw2 Uw' F' U D' R' F Lw B2 Dw B L Uw Rw' U2 Lw Bw L2 B' Uw2 Lw R' F' L2 D2 Uw' Rw B 3Fw' 3Uw
*2. *Lw D U' Fw B2 Uw B Dw2 D2 R' L' Rw U2 Dw2 D Uw2 R D2 Bw Fw2 U' Lw' Uw2 Lw Rw Bw B2 R2 L F2 Dw2 Bw B' F2 L' D R' F' R' Dw' L' Dw Lw L' B Fw2 L R' F2 U Lw' F U' R Dw Fw' Uw' U2 B' U 3Fw 3Uw
*3. *L Fw' Rw' D' Dw U2 B' R2 L' F' B Rw2 D' R2 Dw Bw2 B2 Fw' D Rw2 L U' Uw2 R' Rw F' Bw Dw2 F2 Lw Fw F' Bw Rw Dw2 R' F' L2 D' Bw Fw L' Lw2 Bw U2 F2 Uw Bw Fw' Uw2 L' Uw' Dw' U' R' Uw2 Dw' Bw F L2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw F2 B2 L U' Rw Fw' D Lw2 3Rw2 Dw2 U2 F2 R2 Dw B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' F2 Fw 3Uw Bw' Lw' B' Rw2 L' Dw U' B' Dw' U2 F' R L 3Fw2 R 3Fw2 Fw2 L' D R' 3Fw2 F' R' L2 U2 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw2 L Rw F' 3Rw' U2 Fw 3Rw Rw U' Bw' U' D F Uw2 D2 U Rw' L' R Bw L2 Dw F' Bw' B2 Rw' Lw' Uw2 B Bw2 y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw Uw2 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw' U' R D' 3Bw2 D' 3Dw2 B 3Dw2 Fw 3Rw2 3Dw L Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw Rw 3Fw2 Lw2 R2 D2 Uw2 3Rw' 3Bw D 3Dw2 Lw 3Dw2 L2 F Fw Dw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 D U2 L' F' B2 Rw2 Lw' 3Bw2 U 3Dw 3Uw' 3Bw' Bw2 3Rw B2 Lw' 3Fw B2 Fw' Dw' R' Uw2 3Bw' L2 F' 3Fw' Uw 3Rw 3Bw2 3Fw 3Dw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw' B 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Bw Rw 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw' Bw U' F2 B R2 Rw' 3Fw2 3Dw Bw' 3Dw' Uw L 3Uw' Lw' 3Lw' R' D2 3Lw' Bw2 R z' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U F' L D' L R2 F U' L2 B R U' Fw' Uw'
*2. *U' L' D B2 L2 D2 U R2 D2 U R F' U' B D L B' U' Fw'
*3. *U F U2 B' U D2 F L' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L2 D' F2 U L2 Fw' Uw
*4. *B2 D' R' U2 D' B U F' L2 D' L U2 B R2 D2 R2 F' B Uw2
*5. *L B2 U L' B R' B' U' D2 L2 U' F' L2 U2 F' B' R2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*6. *R B2 R U' D L' F R' F' D' U2 B L2 F2 B L2 B R2 D2
*7. *U D' R' F2 U R D' L2 B L' U R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*8. *D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 R D F R2 D2 U' L D' R' Fw'
*9. *L' F U' F2 L D' B U' L2 B' D B R2 B U2 L2 U2 B' Rw Uw2
*10. *U' B' R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L F R D2 F2 D2 R U2 Rw' Uw'
*11. *L B' U L2 F2 R' B L U2 F2 B2 D F2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 R Uw2
*12. *U F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' B' L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 F' L F2 R' Fw'
*13. *B2 R2 D' R U B D B2 U2 B R' L2 B D2 B D2 R2 B L2 Fw Uw
*14. *L' D2 B2 U' R B2 D F B2 L2 U2 F L2 F U2 L D B' Rw2
*15. *L2 D' R2 U' R2 D' R D2 L' U2 L D' B L U2 B' U' B' Rw2
*16. *U2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 B U R' B U2 B2 F' L B2 Uw'
*17. *D B2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 F2 D R2 U' B D R D U' R2 U Fw' Uw'
*18. *D2 L2 B L2 B2 F' L2 B U' B L U2 B' D2 L B2 F2 D' F Uw2
*19. *D' L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' D' U2 L U' R B U B' L' Uw2
*20. *L2 B2 F2 L D2 F2 L U2 B' L R2 B2 R' B' U' F R2 U2 Fw
*21. *R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 U R2 B2 D' R' B D2 L D' R' B U L2 Fw' Uw
*22. *U2 F L' U2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 F D F' D F U2 L2 F U Rw Uw2
*23. *D B2 U F' R D2 L B2 U2 L' U2 R U L' B L2 B F2 D' Fw Uw'
*24. *L' B2 D L' B2 L' D2 B' U B U D2 L2 D R2 B2 D L2 Fw Uw2
*25. *B R2 F L2 F R2 D' B' F' D' U R F' L B L D F Rw' Uw'
*26. *R2 D B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' U' B U B2 F2 L2 F R D U' Fw Uw
*27. *B' U D' R L U' L' F' B R' F2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 Rw Uw'
*28. *R2 B U B' U L U D R B' R' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' D2 Fw
*29. *B2 L D B2 L2 R2 D F' U2 F2 D B2 F R' F' R' Fw Uw2
*30. *D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 F L F L2 D' B L2 B2 L' R2 F' D2 Rw' Uw'
*31. *L2 F' D2 F2 U' L' F R2 F' D2 R B2 R L U2 R D2 L D' Fw Uw2
*32. *F' U' F R2 B' L2 U2 F R B' D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' D R Fw' Uw'
*33. *R' D' R2 F' R L' D' F' D F2 D B2 D2 F2 U R' F' L Fw'
*34. *U2 B' R' F2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B F' R D' R' B' U' B D2 B' Rw Uw2
*35. *F2 R F D2 F' L F' B' U R2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 D2 F' R2 U Fw'
*36. *U2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 F' D2 B' L U R D B' U L' R B2 R2 Fw Uw2
*37. *B R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D L B' R2 U2 F' U B2 D Rw' Uw2
*38. *L F' L' D' B R D' F U2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D L U2 Fw' Uw2
*39. *R' U F2 L2 D R2 D2 L R B2 D B2 L2 D2 B U F' D Rw Uw2
*40. *U2 L F2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 B U' R2 F' L' R B2 F Uw2
*41. *R2 D' R2 F B2 R2 D2 R B' U' B2 D L2 B2 U D' F2 U' Rw2
*42. *D2 L U' L D2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 L R2 U2 F' U L B L2 D2 U Fw' Uw
*43. *B' D R F L F' U2 B U2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F Rw
*44. *L D2 L F' D' F B' U R' U' D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L U Rw2
*45. *R B F2 U2 L2 F' L2 F D R B U F2 L2 D' L R' B'
*46. *U F2 L F' R2 U' B2 L F2 L2 U' D2 F L2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 Rw' Uw
*47. *U' R U B' D2 F L2 R2 F D2 R2 B' U R' B' L' U' F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*48. *L2 U R D' R2 L' F' D2 B D2 F' R2 B D2 F' U2 L' U Rw2 Uw2
*49. *B D R' L' U' D F R' F' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 Rw2 Uw
*50. *D' U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' B2 D' F' L B D2 L B2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*51. *B2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 L F2 U L2 D B' L2 D L' R' D B' U2 Fw' Uw'
*52. *R U L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L' R B F2 R' U F2 D U' F2 Uw
*53. *L2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 D' F' U' F U' B' D2 U L' D' Rw2
*54. *L F2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D B' U L2 D B' R U2 L U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*55. *D' B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 R D F D2 L' U F R2 F Rw2 Uw
*56. *F' U B2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 F U2 B' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 Fw' Uw2
*57. *D' R2 L U L' F' U B' L U2 B2 U2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw
*58. *F2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 L F' U B2 U' B D Rw Uw'
*59. *R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 F' D B R D' L D2 U R' U2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*60. *R' U B L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L' B2 R' B' R B' D2 Rw Uw2
*61. *F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B' D' L' D' R' B2 R' B R F2 D Fw' Uw2
*62. *L' F D' R' D2 L F2 U' L' U2 L2 F2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 U L' Uw2
*63. *L2 B U B2 L' R' D2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 U' F R B2 D' L' B' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*64. *B' U F L B2 R L2 F B2 L' U' R2 B2 D L2 D F2 U F2 Rw Uw2
*65. *F2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L' F2 B U' R' D' R2 D L' F' U B2 F2 Rw Uw
*66. *L' D' L2 B U2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 R F R U L F2 U Rw2
*67. *R B' L2 B2 U B2 D U L2 D F2 D' B' L2 D2 R' F L B F2 Rw Uw
*68. *D2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 L D' L2 R' D' B D F U' R Uw'
*69. *L2 D F B L2 U' F U2 R' F2 R' U2 L' U2 L' F R F D' Fw Uw2
*70. *F R U L2 F L' D' R L2 B R2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R' L D' R B' D' L' B2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 D L U'
*2. *R2 L2 D L B U' R F' U2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 L'
*3. *U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F' D2 R' D' L R D B F' R
*4. *F2 L' R' B2 F2 L' F2 L U' R D' U' R' B R D' F2 D' B2
*5. *B U2 L' D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D L D L2 B' D2 L F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B U' D2 B2 R D2 U2 R F R' F' D2 R' D R2 D L'
*2. *B2 D2 U R2 D' F2 U B' F' D2 R' D' L2 R D' U' L U2
*3. *L2 B U2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F D R U L B D' F' R' F' U'
*4. *B L2 F2 D B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' L2 F R2 F' D' R' F2 U2 B'
*5. *R' B' U2 F R' L2 D' L D' F D' B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' F2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U'
*2. *U2 F' U L U2 B2 R L2 F2 B D2 L2 F' L2 B2 L' U2 R B
*3. *U' B L F D' L' F' D2 R B D2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2
*4. *F2 U2 F L2 F' R' F2 L F2 U F' U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' R'
*5. *L2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L U' F2 D' F' U L B U2 L' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' U2 D2 B2 U' D' R U B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' D2 B D L2 F U L' B2 U2 D2 R2 F B R2 F D F' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 B2 D2 L2 D U2 L2 F U L2 R' B2 U' B' D2 B F2 R' B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R U' F U' R U' R U' R'
*3. *U' B2 L' U' F U' B R' D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 B' D2 R'
*4. *B2 D2 R B D' R F' B' L D' F B' L2 Uw2 L D U2 Rw2 L R' D' Fw2 R' U' D' Fw' U' R' D2 B' Rw B' Uw D2 B L2 Fw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' F' U2 F'
*3. *B' U2 B F2 R2 F U2 F2 L' R B' U B F L' R2 B R U
*4. *F2 D R' L D' F2 L B' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F2 U' R Rw2 U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 R' F' Rw2 Fw2 B L F' Uw' U' D R2 U2 B' Rw B Uw' R' Fw2 B2
*5. *Fw' U' D2 Fw D2 B' U2 Uw Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw Dw' Bw Uw2 Bw' Fw Uw' Dw U Bw' F B' Dw2 Bw2 Dw' F2 U2 L2 F' Dw' U' F2 U2 Fw U F2 Fw Bw' L Dw2 Lw2 Bw Lw F2 Lw R2 Uw' U L2 Lw D' L Rw' Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F' U' R2 F' R U2 R U' R2 U'
*3. *L U' R' B' U R2 L F L U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D R2
*4. *L' F' L2 D2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R' B R2 F2 B2 D F' B' Uw2 F D Rw2 B' D Rw2 F' B D Rw2 B' R2 Rw' F' L' Fw2 F2 Rw Uw' D' R' Fw2 Uw' R2 F'
*5. *B Fw R Rw2 D' Dw' Uw2 U B' Bw2 Uw' D' U Fw D B' F2 Lw2 Uw' D' Lw' Bw' Fw' Dw Fw' U' F2 D Bw2 U' Bw' F' D2 L' U Dw Lw2 F2 R' D' Bw2 Uw' U' Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Bw2 L D' Fw Dw' D2 Fw' Dw L R2 Fw F2 Bw
*6. *Rw Dw' 3Fw Lw' R2 3Rw Bw2 Dw2 R Fw' Bw U' 3Rw Dw' L2 3Rw Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 D L F2 Rw B 3Rw2 F Dw 3Rw Uw' R' Dw Rw2 B' Dw2 3Fw Bw L2 Dw2 U Uw Lw 3Uw' L' B' Bw2 L2 3Rw2 B' Rw' R' 3Fw2 F' U 3Rw2 3Uw Bw' Rw Dw' Lw2 3Rw2 Dw Uw' R' L' 3Rw' B D F 3Rw' B U Fw R2 Lw Bw' L' Bw U Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R U2 R' F U2 R2 U2 R2 U'
*3. *U L' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F L' R U B
*4. *R2 D' U' R' U' R' B' D L R F2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 L R2 U B Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 D2 F' R Fw2 R' F Uw2 B' Uw' U' F Rw2 Uw' Fw U D2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw'
*5. *Uw2 Fw' D' L Fw2 Dw D' R2 Dw2 Lw Rw2 R2 Bw' Lw' Bw D2 B' R Dw' Lw' Rw' U D2 Rw2 D2 F Dw' Bw' D' Rw2 F Dw Uw2 R U' Rw U B2 Rw2 L' F' Uw2 U2 Fw Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 F Rw2 F L2 D2 Bw' U' Lw2 L' B' Uw L R'
*6. *U L Dw Bw2 3Uw Dw2 Lw Uw' B Bw' Lw2 Fw L2 Fw2 3Uw U2 L2 R2 F' 3Uw2 L' B' L Lw 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw Dw Lw 3Uw2 Uw' Fw' L R 3Rw' D' 3Rw L' Fw F Uw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Fw2 L' Rw2 R' D Lw B2 Dw2 Lw Fw Bw Dw Fw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 B' 3Uw Bw2 L2 3Uw' R2 Rw' 3Rw2 Dw' F R2 F2 Rw B2 3Fw2 U2 D 3Rw Lw2 Bw' Uw F'
*7. *L Uw L' 3Uw' U Uw' 3Bw' Lw' B F 3Lw2 3Rw' Bw' B' D 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw2 U Fw2 Rw 3Fw 3Dw2 Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Uw B2 Dw2 U Fw' 3Bw' F2 U' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Dw F 3Rw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Lw Fw' R' D2 R' Uw 3Bw' U2 D 3Lw2 B' Rw2 Dw' 3Rw 3Bw' Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw Rw Fw' 3Lw2 D' 3Rw' Fw2 L' 3Rw 3Fw2 Uw' L2 D2 3Fw D' L2 F L' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 U2 B Rw Bw' Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Fw' 3Lw2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' 3Rw' U' Dw L2 D2 Rw B

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR0+ DL2- UL0+ U0+ R5- D6+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R4- D2+ L3- ALL1- UR DR DL
*2. *UR3+ DR3- DL4- UL5- U3- R4+ D2+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R4+ D6+ L0+ ALL1+ DR DL
*3. *UR4- DR3- DL3+ UL2+ U6+ R3- D4+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U5+ R1+ D3- L5- ALL5+ UR DR UL
*4. *UR5+ DR0+ DL5+ UL2+ U4- R4- D5- L1- ALL0+ y2 U6+ R3+ D3- L0+ ALL2- UR DL UL
*5. *UR2+ DR5- DL3+ UL5+ U4- R4- D1- L1- ALL6+ y2 U1+ R4- D2+ L1+ ALL3+ UR DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' U' R' B R' B' U L' U' L u' r' b
*2. *U' B' R B L' U' R' B L U' B u' l' r b'
*3. *L R U' L' U' L' U' R' L' U' B l r' b'
*4. *U' L' R U' R U' L' U' L' U B u' l r' b
*5. *L U' R' U' L' R' L' U B' L' U u b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,3) / (-1,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,-2) / (2,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,-1) / (-4,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-4)
*2. *(-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (5,-4) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-1,0) /
*3. *(-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,-5) / (2,0)
*4. *(0,-4) / (4,-5) / (5,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,-2) / (3,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,-3)
*5. *(0,5) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (2,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L B L' B' U' B L R B' U
*2. *U L R B' R' B' U' R U R' B
*3. *U L B U' B L U B L B R'
*4. *B L B R' B U' R U' R' U B
*5. *L R B' R' L' U L R' L R' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2' flip U BL U2' R2 U2 F2' R2 U2' flip U2 F' U L2 BR2 U' BR2' BL2 F U' R' F R2 F2 R U2' R2' F2 U2'
*2. *flip U F BR2' U L' BR2' R2' flip BR2 BL L' BL2 BR U2' BL' U2 F2 U2' F2 U' R2 F' R' F U2 R2 F
*3. *U2' F' BR U BL2' L' U2' L2' flip R BR U' L2' BL' L' U' BR R2 U' R U2' F2 U2' R2' F2 R2' F U F'
*4. *L2 flip U L2' BL' U2 BL' U2' BR' U flip U2 R' U2' R2' U' BR2' BL2' L' R U2' F' R2 U' R' F' R U R U' F'
*5. *BL2 flip U F BL BR R2 F L2 U' flip R L2' U2 R' BR' BL2 BR2 U2 L2' U R2' U2' R F U' F R2' U' F R2 U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U F R2 U2 F' U2 R' U R' U' R
*3. *D2 R' D2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 L B' L' B R' U B F D' U2 L F
*4. *B2 U' F R2 B2 D2 L R' U2 B2 R U2 R2 U' B2 R' F' B' L U' Fw2 Rw2 R' L2 D2 F Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 B' Rw2 F' D' Fw2 Uw' B' D F2 Rw' D' F' Rw' Fw' U2 F2 Uw2
*5. *Rw' D B' Uw2 Rw' R Dw F' L Dw' Uw2 Lw' B' Rw2 U Lw Rw L2 D' Uw B' R' Dw Rw F2 Rw' Uw D Fw' U2 Lw' F D2 U' F' Uw2 Fw' F R B2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw D2 Rw' Bw Fw2 R2 Dw Uw Fw' U' D2 Fw' Rw2 Lw F B2 U Lw2
*OH. *F' L' D L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' D2 F L B F' R2 U' L U2 L2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR2+ DL6+ UL1- U5- R3+ D2- L2+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R5+ D5+ L5+ ALL1+ UR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L R' U B' R' L' B L' U B L' u l' r' b
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3)
*Skewb. *U L R' B' L U' B' U L' B' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' R b' B' l' r' b r f L R B' F' L' R F L
*2. *l' L B F r' b r f R' B' L F L R B' R F'
*3. *L F' l' b B' R l r f R B' R' F L' R' F'
*4. *L' F' R' B F' l b r f R' B' L' B' L F L B
*5. *L' F b f l' L r' f' l' L' B' F' L R F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Bw R Lw Bw U R Uw L Rw B' Uw Lw' Bw' Rw' Lw Uw Rw' Bw' Rw l b
*2. *Uw' Rw' L Bw Uw R' Bw' U' Rw L' R' B Uw Lw Uw Lw Bw Uw Bw Uw Rw u' l r' b'
*3. *Lw' Uw Lw L B' Rw Uw U B Uw R Bw Uw' Lw Rw Uw' Rw Bw Lw u' l r' b'
*4. *Uw' Rw L Bw' L Rw B' Uw L R Uw Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw Rw Uw Bw' u' b'
*5. *Lw Uw' L Rw U R Bw' U' L B' Bw Lw' Bw Lw' Bw Rw Uw Rw b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D2 L3 U2 R2 U L D3 L U3 R D R2 D L3 U R3 U L2 D R D R U L D L2 U2 R D R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D R D2 L U2 R D R U R D2 L3 U2 R U L D R3 U L2 D R2 D2 L U2 R D2 L U L D R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 L2 U R U2 R D3 L U R D R U2 L3 U R3 D L D R U L2 D R D L U R U2 L D2 L D R3 U L U L2 D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 R U2 L D3 L2 U R U R D L D R U R U L U L D L U R2 D L D2 L U R3 D L2 U2 L D R3 D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R U L2 D2 R2 U R D L U2 L U L D R D L D R2 U3 L D2 R U R U L2 D L D2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' B2 D2 R' F U' D2 L' F U2 R' U2 R' L2 B2 R' L U F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R B2 F2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U L' B' L B U' F' U' B' L D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D B2 R' D' L B' D2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R D2 R L2 D2 U B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 B L2 F L2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 B' D' F' U R' D2 B L F' U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 D R2 U L' U2 F' R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 L D2 F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L' D2 L U2 R2 F2 L' R2 D2 R2 U B' D2 U2 R2 B F2 R' U
*2. *U' L U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L' U2 F' R' D L U B F'
*3. *L U' R' F' B D R F2 R' L2 U2 F' R2 B U2 F' R2 B' L2 F2
*4. *L B2 L' U2 L U2 F2 R2 D L' D' B' U L2 D' B' R D2 L'
*5. *D R' L' B D F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F' B' D2 F' L2 U' B R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UB UL UF UR UB UL UF UR LB UB UR RF UF RF UF UR UL UB UL UB UL LB UB RF RB UR UB LF UF UL UF LB UL UB UR UF LF DB LB DL DB LB UB DL DB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+ UL UF+2 UR+2 LB- UB+ UR+ UB UR RF DL LB+ DF+ DR+2 DF DR
*2. * UF UR UF UB UL UF UL UF UB UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UR LB UB UL RF UF UR UB UL UB UL RF UF UR RF RB UR UB LF UF UL UB UR UF UL UB LB RB LF UF DB DL DR DB LB RB UB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB+ LB UB- DL+2 LF+ DB RB DL LF- DB-2
*3. * UF UR UB UR UF UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UF LB UB RF UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UB LB RF UF LF UF UR UL RB UR UB UR UB LF UL DB DL LB DB DL LB DB DR RB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+2 LF UF-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB-2 DL+ LB+2 UB-2 DL DF DL+
*4. * UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UR UF UR LB UL UF UB UR LB UB RF UF UR UL UF RF LF UF UR UB RB UR LF UF UL UF UR UB UR UF UB DL LB DL DR RF RB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ UF UR+2 LB+ DB LB DR DB LB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB+ UB RB UB+2 DR+
*5. * UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UB LB UL RF UR UF UL UB UR UL UF RF UR UF UL LB RB UR UB RF RB UB LF UF UL UB UR RF DL LB DF LF UF UR RB DF LF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+ LB UB+2 DF+ DR RB+2 UR+ DF+2 UF UR DL+2 DB+ RB+2 DL-2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R' F R' D R BR R' BR' D' R' F L' R' U' R U L F' U F R' F' L R' F' R' U' L' F R F BL U' B' U' R' BL' B BL'
*2. *R F BR' D' F' D F BR F R' F R' L' R U' R' F L' F' R' L' R' F' U' R' BR F L BR' B R BR B'
*3. *U' L' U R' L' F' L F R U L F U R U' R' F' L F' U' L' F' U' R F U' L' R F' L BR' U F B' D' BL U'
*4. *F' R U' R' U' L' U' L' F' L' R' U F L F' L' U' R F L' F' L' U' F' U' R U R' F' R' D' R' F BL BR L U
*5. *U L U L' U B BL L BL' L' B' R' F R L' U' R' F' U' L' U' F L' F' L' R F R F' BR' B' D' F BR D' L U


----------



## Jacck (Jul 12, 2022)

@MatsBergsten is on his 700th comp - wow, congrats (and after I saw the results in 4bld) better luck with 5bld and so on!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 13, 2022)

Yes, you noticed. This is the end of the road I think, 700 comps and 25 000 solves (+ 3-4 000 dnfs).
(I plan to finish at exactly 25000). (...and I had better luck at 5-bld, thanks ).

Very big thanks to Mike who have run this most of the time and keeps this site as clean and
fun as it is. THANK YOU!! And thank you all others who have kept me company for 14 years (almost).


----------



## Jacck (Jul 13, 2022)

(I found no appropriate emoji, it should be a mixture of: )
Wow, what a statement! I raise my glass!
Thank you for being around and for your own work for this comp.
All the best!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2022)

Results for week 28: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, Luke Garrett, and darrensaito!

*2x2x2*(193)
1.  1.35 Charles Jerome
2.  1.37 BrianJ
3.  1.52 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.63 Luke Garrett
5.  1.69 username4
6.  1.71 Caíque crispim
7.  1.89 Imsoosm
8.  1.90 SunnyCubing
9.  1.97 the super cuber
10.  2.08 any name you wish
11.  2.17 Boris McCoy
12.  2.25 Theo Goluboff
13.  2.27 TheDubDubJr
14.  2.28 Benjamin Warry
15.  2.30 RP_Cubed
16.  2.31 Carter-Thomas
17.  2.41 DLXCubing
17.  2.41 parkertrager
19.  2.42 Shaun Mack
20.  2.43 Icuber17
21.  2.48 darrensaito
22.  2.56 Max C.
23.  2.58 Bashy
24.  2.66 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  2.70 Cody_Caston
26.  2.76 CornerTwisted
26.  2.76 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
28.  2.88 Cuber2s
29.  2.94 TheCubingAddict980
29.  2.94 Tues
31.  2.98 tsutt099
32.  3.01 RubieKubie1
33.  3.03 baseballjello67
34.  3.06 wearephamily1719
34.  3.06 BradenTheMagician
36.  3.07 Josiah Blomker
37.  3.08 Antto Pitkänen
38.  3.13 agradess2
39.  3.17 NewoMinx
40.  3.21 lilwoaji
41.  3.25 eyeballboi
42.  3.35 Auric Cui
42.  3.35 vishwasankarcubing
44.  3.36 Ty Y.
45.  3.37 yijunleow
46.  3.40 hah27
47.  3.41 nigelthecuber
47.  3.41 Ricardo Zapata
49.  3.45 jaysammey777
50.  3.53 Dream Cubing
51.  3.54 VectorCubes
52.  3.55 aznbn
53.  3.57 2019ECKE02
54.  3.61 KrokosB
55.  3.62 Nuuk cuber
56.  3.63 CJ York
57.  3.66 Redicubeman
57.  3.66 John_NOTgood
59.  3.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
60.  3.69 Тібо【鑫小龙】
61.  3.72 DUDECUBER
61.  3.72 Dylan Swarts
63.  3.73 Cale S
64.  3.75 TheReasonableCuber
65.  3.76 dollarstorecubes
66.  3.77 brad711
67.  3.78 Christopher Fandrich
68.  3.79 toinou06cubing
68.  3.79 fun at the joy
68.  3.79 Loffy8
71.  3.81 Chris Van Der Brink
72.  3.82 Fred Lang
73.  3.86 Jorian Meeuse
74.  3.87 carlosvilla9
75.  3.88 superkitkat106
76.  3.89 KellanTheCubingCoder
77.  3.92 João Vinicius
77.  3.92 Calumv 
79.  3.93 bennettstouder
80.  3.96 hyn
81.  3.99 Cubey_Tube
82.  4.09 Jay Cubes
82.  4.09 Caleb Ashley
84.  4.16 Koen van Aller
85.  4.17 KamTheCuber
85.  4.17 ly_6
87.  4.18 Timona
88.  4.19 2017LAMB06
88.  4.19 ichcubegerne
90.  4.20 DGCubes
91.  4.21 weatherman223
92.  4.22 Alison Meador
93.  4.23 Jammy
93.  4.23 MCuber
93.  4.23 Riddler97
96.  4.26 SpiFunTastic
96.  4.26 ARandomCuber
98.  4.27 stanley chapel
99.  4.29 Homeschool Cubing
100.  4.33 abunickabhi
101.  4.34 trangium
102.  4.36 MattP98
102.  4.36 beabernardes
104.  4.37 Utkarsh Ashar
104.  4.37 FishTalons
104.  4.37 Enoch Jiang
107.  4.38 Oliver Pällo
108.  4.41 2020LONG05
108.  4.41 DynaXT
110.  4.45 ARSCubing
111.  4.46 Isaiah The Scott
111.  4.46 vedroboev
113.  4.47 InfinityCuber324
114.  4.48 Liam Wadek
115.  4.49 rileymc
116.  4.59 Spectrum77
117.  4.60 ShortStuff
118.  4.65 Parke187
119.  4.74 Nevan J
120.  4.77 rdurette10
121.  4.79 d2polld
122.  4.80 Luke Solves Cubes
123.  4.81 Mister.EliotB
124.  4.84 lumes2121
125.  4.89 EvanWright1
125.  4.89 InlandEmpireCuber
127.  4.91 Clock_Enthusiast
128.  4.95 sqAree
129.  4.97 Aadil ali
130.  4.99 Nitstar6174
131.  5.00 pizzacrust
132.  5.01 pb_cuber
133.  5.08 Li Xiang
134.  5.14 pjk
135.  5.17 CT-6666
136.  5.18 White KB
137.  5.24 c00bmaster
138.  5.35 Jakub26
139.  5.38 dylpickle123780
140.  5.47 RyFi
141.  5.55 anna4f
142.  5.85 BalsaCuber
143.  5.88 Haya_Mirror
144.  5.89 cubesolver7
145.  5.98 Chai003
146.  6.03 cubing_addict
147.  6.19 qaz
147.  6.19 GooseCuber
149.  6.22 WHACKITROX
150.  6.27 Gadiboyo
151.  6.33 karma8724
152.  6.37 ErezE
152.  6.37 Poorcuber09
154.  6.40 M2 Cubing
155.  6.41 SpeedCubeLegend17
156.  6.43 smitty cubes
157.  6.50 Noob's Cubes
158.  6.55 Hyperion
159.  6.59 taco_schell
160.  6.69 Ricco
161.  6.81 Mike Hughey
162.  6.97 kylez
163.  7.00 Tekooo
164.  7.15 Lukz
165.  7.25 Janster1909
166.  7.37 dnguyen2204
167.  7.49 tungsten
168.  7.51 kflynn
169.  7.56 SlowerCuber
169.  7.56 Jeremy de Jong
171.  7.63 Rubika-37-021204
172.  7.70 Arnavol
173.  7.95 One Wheel
174.  8.55 Jrg
175.  8.94 sporteisvogel
176.  9.39 Mr Cuber
177.  10.32 ScuffyCubes
178.  10.53 Mormi
179.  11.51 Jacck
180.  11.82 ChaseTheCuber12
181.  12.13 Jason Tzeng
182.  12.19 NetherCubing
183.  12.33 Exmestify
184.  12.90 Algfish
185.  13.13 Nash171
186.  15.89 Aicuber
187.  17.96 BraveSoul2110
188.  20.71 Panagiotis Christopoulos
189.  20.81 Multicubing
190.  27.47 NoSekt
191.  31.32 Cuber767
192.  DNF MatsBergsten
192.  DNF TybeeSolvesCubes


*3x3x3*(247)
1.  5.85 Luke Garrett
2.  6.10 Theo Goluboff
3.  6.13 iLikeCheese


Spoiler



4.  6.50 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  6.62 RP_Cubed
6.  7.07 Shaun Mack
7.  7.21 lilwoaji
8.  7.22 BrianJ
9.  7.51 DLXCubing
10.  7.65 Carter-Thomas
11.  7.70 darrensaito
12.  7.74 Jscuber
13.  7.81 AidanNoogie
14.  7.90 tsutt099
15.  7.93 DistanceRunner25
16.  7.94 Charles Jerome
17.  8.06 FishyIshy
18.  8.08 Zeke Mackay
19.  8.17 vishwasankarcubing
20.  8.58 KrokosB
21.  8.67 eyeballboi
22.  8.75 Valken
23.  8.80 fun at the joy
24.  8.83 zxmdm666
25.  8.88 Cuber2s
26.  8.90 Caíque crispim
27.  8.94 remopihel
28.  9.02 Arnau Tous
29.  9.05 NewoMinx
30.  9.09 Dream Cubing
31.  9.10 Tues
32.  9.12 Cubey_Tube
33.  9.13 Christopher Fandrich
34.  9.15 yijunleow
35.  9.23 Parke187
36.  9.27 EvanWright1
37.  9.36 Jorian Meeuse
38.  9.41 Kylegadj
39.  9.50 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
40.  9.53 ichcubegerne
41.  9.56 Nihahhat
42.  9.61 DhruvA
43.  9.63 jaysammey777
44.  9.69 RubieKubie1
45.  9.73 Fred Lang
46.  9.84 BradenTheMagician
47.  9.93 agradess2
47.  9.93 TheReasonableCuber
49.  9.96 Hayden Ng
50.  9.97 Cody_Caston
51.  10.01 Max C.
51.  10.01 baseballjello67
53.  10.06 dollarstorecubes
54.  10.11 Ty Y.
55.  10.12 Boris McCoy
56.  10.16 DGCubes
57.  10.25 wearephamily1719
58.  10.28 TheCubingAddict980
59.  10.30 TheDubDubJr
60.  10.35 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  10.38 toinou06cubing
62.  10.39 Alison Meador
63.  10.42 Jay Cubes
64.  10.43 the super cuber
65.  10.55 hah27
66.  10.62 MCuber
67.  10.66 CJ York
67.  10.66 leolrg
69.  10.68 vedroboev
70.  10.85 Nuuk cuber
71.  10.89 sigalig
72.  10.91 John_NOTgood
73.  10.92 ARandomCuber
74.  10.93 20luky3
75.  10.95 KamTheCuber
76.  10.98 Antto Pitkänen
77.  11.00 Brady
78.  11.01 The Cubing Fanatic
79.  11.12 Cooki348
80.  11.15 Keroma12
81.  11.19 midnightcuberx
82.  11.20 MattP98
83.  11.27 VectorCubes
83.  11.27 Oliver Pällo
83.  11.27 Calumv 
86.  11.33 qaz
87.  11.41 blairubik
88.  11.44 Cale S
89.  11.49 Liam Wadek
90.  11.53 weatherman223
90.  11.53 rileymc
92.  11.67 MartinN13
92.  11.67 Spectrum77
94.  11.70 Dylan Swarts
95.  11.71 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
96.  11.78 brad711
97.  11.81 d2polld
98.  11.90 pjk
99.  11.91 Utkarsh Ashar
99.  11.91 Anthony Tindal
101.  11.96 pizzacrust
102.  11.97 Riddler97
103.  11.99 breadears
103.  11.99 Timona
105.  12.05 FishTalons
106.  12.19 KingCanyon
107.  12.23 João Vinicius
108.  12.28 aznbn
109.  12.31 Jammy
110.  12.34 Тібо【鑫小龙】
110.  12.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
112.  12.35 White KB
113.  12.41 Luke Solves Cubes
114.  12.42 ly_6
115.  12.45 Cuber15
115.  12.45 beabernardes
117.  12.46 Nitstar6174
118.  12.47 bennettstouder
119.  12.50 xyzzy
120.  12.54 superkitkat106
121.  12.55 lumes2121
122.  12.64 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
123.  12.66 JohnSax
124.  12.71 Koen van Aller
125.  12.79 sqAree
126.  12.83 Caleb Ashley
127.  12.86 SpiFunTastic
128.  12.93 abunickabhi
129.  12.95 Xauxage
130.  13.04 dylpickle123780
131.  13.06 bh13
132.  13.09 Enoch Jiang
133.  13.18 carlosvilla9
134.  13.22 Ricardo Zapata
134.  13.22 Josiah Blomker
136.  13.25 2020LONG05
137.  13.34 DUDECUBER
138.  13.38 dnguyen2204
139.  13.42 any name you wish
140.  13.48 hyn
141.  13.49 2019ECKE02
142.  13.52 Loffy8
143.  13.56 Aadil ali
144.  13.66 Icuber17
145.  13.80 InlandEmpireCuber
146.  13.82 CornerTwisted
147.  13.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
148.  13.97 LwBigcubes
149.  14.36 ARSCubing
150.  14.42 cubesolver7
151.  14.45 c00bmaster
152.  14.47 kumato
153.  14.59 dhafin
154.  14.72 Nevan J
155.  14.78 DynaXT
156.  14.79 qatumciuzacqul
157.  14.92 jjrthecuber01
158.  14.93 50ph14
159.  15.01 Homeschool Cubing
160.  15.29 elimescube
161.  15.38 Swamp347
162.  15.46 Auric Cui
163.  15.49 Isaiah The Scott
164.  15.77 Ssiא
165.  15.96 Haya_Mirror
166.  16.17 rdurette10
167.  16.19 RyFi
167.  16.19 ican97
169.  16.33 InfinityCuber324
170.  16.37 nigelthecuber
171.  16.68 taco_schell
172.  16.77 SlowerCuber
173.  16.78 stanley chapel
174.  16.90 SunnyCubing
175.  17.01 anna4f
176.  17.19 Anthonycube
177.  17.25 yalesunivrasity
178.  17.38 Jakub26
179.  17.71 pb_cuber
180.  18.24 M2 Cubing
181.  18.63 Chai003
182.  18.65 hebscody
183.  18.66 Hyperion
184.  18.74 Li Xiang
185.  19.20 CT-6666
186.  19.30 Moonwink Cuber
187.  19.65 Janster1909
188.  19.82 GooseCuber
189.  20.37 Poorcuber09
190.  20.59 Mike Hughey
191.  20.85 Burrito Does Cubes
192.  20.95 blu_k
193.  21.12 ErezE
194.  21.16 qunbacca
195.  21.27 BalsaCuber
196.  21.46 NoSekt
197.  21.53 Tekooo
198.  21.97 anderson_1231
199.  22.08 Clock_Enthusiast
200.  22.33 One Wheel
201.  22.55 Elisa Rippe
202.  22.73 Jrg
203.  23.07 Mister.EliotB
204.  23.55 Gadiboyo
205.  23.64 sporteisvogel
206.  24.78 Arnavol
207.  25.00 WHACKITROX
208.  25.39 Jason Tzeng
209.  26.01 Noob's Cubes
210.  26.10 Lukz
211.  26.22 tungsten
212.  26.43 SpeedCubeLegend17
213.  26.44 Multicubing
214.  26.97 Ricco
215.  27.06 Rubika-37-021204
216.  27.12 cubing_addict
217.  27.78 freshcuber.de
218.  28.74 kflynn
219.  28.84 Nash171
220.  29.03 smitty cubes
221.  30.22 CAPTAINVALPO96
222.  31.23 tobias.riedling
223.  31.86 Manuelmore00
224.  32.59 Jacck
225.  32.78 CubeEnthusiast15
226.  33.36 Aicuber
227.  34.60 karma8724
228.  34.75 Panagiotis Christopoulos
229.  35.44 NetherCubing
230.  35.48 ShortStuff
231.  35.54 Moemwere
232.  35.75 Lutz_P
233.  35.87 MatsBergsten
234.  37.49 Algfish
235.  38.80 Mormi
236.  39.27 ScuffyCubes
237.  40.54 ChaseTheCuber12
238.  40.56 HelgeBerlin
239.  41.79 BraveSoul2110
240.  42.25 Exmestify
241.  43.43 username4
242.  49.81 Sheldon Vi
243.  50.91 FH1986
244.  1:14.65 TybeeSolvesCubes
245.  1:32.37 Ajhattrick16
246.  2:21.82 kirklilly
247.  DNF thomas.sch


*4x4x4*(144)
1.  28.17 Theo Goluboff
2.  28.73 BrianJ
3.  30.31 Das Cubing


Spoiler



4.  31.39 Luke Garrett
5.  31.61 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
6.  31.90 NewoMinx
7.  32.84 Dream Cubing
8.  33.10 AidanNoogie
9.  33.95 Zeke Mackay
10.  34.08 Hayden Ng
11.  34.55 Max C.
12.  34.61 darrensaito
13.  34.88 RP_Cubed
14.  35.51 ichcubegerne
15.  36.30 Boris McCoy
16.  36.35 fun at the joy
17.  36.55 BradenTheMagician
18.  36.87 DLXCubing
19.  38.22 TheDubDubJr
20.  38.44 dollarstorecubes
21.  38.62 Christopher Fandrich
22.  39.00 the super cuber
23.  39.22 MCuber
24.  39.44 Valken
25.  39.80 agradess2
26.  40.03 20luky3
27.  40.26 qaz
28.  41.65 tsutt099
29.  42.10 Liam Wadek
30.  42.11 Tues
31.  42.15 Arnau Tous
32.  42.20 Antto Pitkänen
33.  42.25 sigalig
34.  42.87 KrokosB
35.  43.50 eyeballboi
36.  43.60 DGCubes
37.  43.66 Victor Tang
38.  43.81 João Vinicius
39.  43.89 PCCuber
40.  44.62 John_NOTgood
41.  44.63 CJ York
42.  44.76 Dylan Swarts
43.  45.05 abunickabhi
44.  45.46 xyzzy
45.  45.88 MattP98
46.  46.02 Timona
47.  46.20 Parke187
48.  46.33 sqAree
49.  46.42 carlosvilla9
50.  47.27 Cubey_Tube
51.  47.52 TheReasonableCuber
52.  47.69 beabernardes
53.  47.71 wearephamily1719
54.  47.88 vedroboev
55.  48.31 MartinN13
55.  48.31 pizzacrust
57.  48.87 Chris Van Der Brink
58.  48.96 RubieKubie1
59.  49.14 Loffy8
60.  49.18 LwBigcubes
61.  49.19 Riddler97
62.  49.25 Nuuk cuber
63.  49.43 bennettstouder
64.  49.76 Brady
65.  50.27 dylpickle123780
66.  50.28 2019ECKE02
67.  50.34 rileymc
68.  50.55 Koen van Aller
69.  50.62 weatherman223
70.  50.68 KamTheCuber
71.  50.69 breadears
72.  52.06 Cooki348
73.  52.08 DynaXT
74.  52.85 Calumv 
75.  54.43 TheCubingAddict980
76.  54.87 lumes2121
77.  55.31 InlandEmpireCuber
78.  55.68 Swamp347
79.  55.92 bh13
80.  55.93 ARandomCuber
81.  56.51 pjk
82.  56.61 CornerTwisted
83.  56.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
84.  57.12 kumato
85.  57.19 qatumciuzacqul
86.  58.74 DUDECUBER
87.  59.00 Enoch Jiang
88.  59.21 baseballjello67
89.  59.25 Utkarsh Ashar
90.  59.34 Auric Cui
91.  59.39 elimescube
92.  59.50 Spectrum77
93.  59.74 Jay Cubes
94.  59.81 Luke Solves Cubes
95.  59.83 any name you wish
96.  1:00.40 stanley chapel
97.  1:03.15 rdurette10
98.  1:03.65 Isaiah The Scott
99.  1:04.53 ly_6
100.  1:04.58 CT-6666
101.  1:04.66 Caleb Ashley
102.  1:05.01 d2polld
103.  1:05.50 Nitstar6174
104.  1:05.83 White KB
105.  1:07.08 hyn
106.  1:07.15 Тібо【鑫小龙】
107.  1:09.47 ARSCubing
108.  1:09.81 SlowerCuber
109.  1:10.61 filmip
110.  1:10.91 Jakub26
111.  1:11.35 dnguyen2204
112.  1:13.80 One Wheel
113.  1:14.01 KellanTheCubingCoder
114.  1:14.05 hebscody
115.  1:14.18 Poorcuber09
116.  1:14.77 Li Xiang
117.  1:19.28 Clock_Enthusiast
118.  1:19.31 Jrg
119.  1:21.03 nigelthecuber
120.  1:23.16 pb_cuber
121.  1:24.97 c00bmaster
122.  1:27.03 cubing_addict
123.  1:29.12 sporteisvogel
124.  1:30.53 InfinityCuber324
125.  1:30.54 Tekooo
126.  1:30.72 Mike Hughey
127.  1:30.78 ErezE
128.  1:31.69 Janster1909
129.  1:32.81 freshcuber.de
130.  1:33.80 Jason Tzeng
131.  1:34.21 Hyperion
132.  1:38.97 Rubika-37-021204
133.  1:39.17 Jacck
134.  1:39.19 Anthonycube
135.  1:39.70 NoSekt
136.  2:00.82 ShortStuff
137.  2:18.43 Arnavol
138.  2:19.94 MatsBergsten
139.  2:27.55 BalsaCuber
140.  2:31.58 CubeEnthusiast15
141.  2:34.43 Multicubing
142.  2:37.17 SpeedCubeLegend17
143.  3:03.16 SunnyCubing
144.  DNF brad711


*5x5x5*(95)
1.  55.18 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
2.  56.43 Theo Goluboff
3.  57.51 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  58.10 NewoMinx
5.  1:00.05 Hayden Ng
6.  1:00.98 ichcubegerne
7.  1:01.43 RP_Cubed
8.  1:02.18 fun at the joy
9.  1:03.01 darrensaito
10.  1:03.72 Luke Garrett
11.  1:08.23 Max C.
12.  1:08.59 Victor Tang
13.  1:10.06 KrokosB
14.  1:10.80 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:11.86 tsutt099
16.  1:16.37 João Vinicius
17.  1:16.42 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:17.28 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
19.  1:17.41 Boris McCoy
20.  1:17.62 sigalig
21.  1:17.89 agradess2
22.  1:18.82 DGCubes
23.  1:19.11 MartinN13
24.  1:19.60 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:20.38 Tues
26.  1:20.87 LwBigcubes
27.  1:21.23 Liam Wadek
28.  1:21.37 Arnau Tous
29.  1:22.06 qaz
30.  1:22.28 Ricardo Zapata
31.  1:23.17 vedroboev
32.  1:25.28 abunickabhi
33.  1:27.35 Nuuk cuber
34.  1:27.53 ARandomCuber
35.  1:27.62 Antto Pitkänen
36.  1:28.10 beabernardes
37.  1:28.39 TheReasonableCuber
38.  1:28.49 Dylan Swarts
39.  1:29.14 eyeballboi
40.  1:29.52 dylpickle123780
41.  1:29.95 sqAree
42.  1:30.37 2019ECKE02
43.  1:31.51 xyzzy
44.  1:34.74 carlosvilla9
45.  1:35.23 Timona
46.  1:35.54 Parke187
47.  1:37.33 any name you wish
48.  1:37.61 Koen van Aller
49.  1:39.42 MattP98
50.  1:40.54 elimescube
51.  1:41.24 Riddler97
52.  1:42.95 breadears
53.  1:43.19 rileymc
54.  1:43.37 CJ York
55.  1:45.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  1:45.62 Brady
57.  1:47.01 lumes2121
58.  1:47.08 rdurette10
59.  1:47.70 Loffy8
60.  1:47.88 blairubik
61.  1:48.10 c00bmaster
62.  1:49.42 baseballjello67
63.  1:52.09 bh13
64.  1:53.17 InlandEmpireCuber
65.  1:53.75 Cubey_Tube
66.  1:53.91 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  1:54.49 DynaXT
68.  1:55.05 Nitstar6174
69.  1:55.64 bennettstouder
70.  1:55.65 weatherman223
71.  2:03.98 One Wheel
72.  2:05.74 Luke Solves Cubes
73.  2:06.28 Isaiah The Scott
74.  2:07.25 Janster1909
75.  2:09.10 KellanTheCubingCoder
76.  2:10.20 Jay Cubes
77.  2:10.35 SlowerCuber
78.  2:12.31 Jrg
79.  2:32.13 Rubika-37-021204
80.  2:42.48 nigelthecuber
81.  2:46.96 sporteisvogel
82.  2:48.70 ly_6
83.  2:54.27 Jacck
84.  2:58.93 dnguyen2204
85.  3:04.76 freshcuber.de
86.  3:11.78 Jason Tzeng
87.  3:33.69 pb_cuber
88.  3:40.45 cubing_addict
89.  3:52.32 MatsBergsten
90.  4:09.77 WHACKITROX
91.  4:12.92 CubeEnthusiast15
92.  4:55.94 ShortStuff
93.  DNF AidanNoogie
93.  DNF the super cuber
93.  DNF Hyperion


*6x6x6*(53)
1.  1:39.10 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.76 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:51.90 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:52.66 NewoMinx
5.  1:52.86 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
6.  1:53.15 Hayden Ng
7.  1:58.20 parkertrager
8.  2:02.80 RP_Cubed
9.  2:06.05 Liam Wadek
10.  2:09.51 Luke Garrett
11.  2:11.59 agradess2
12.  2:13.61 João Vinicius
13.  2:14.94 LwBigcubes
14.  2:17.93 Max C.
15.  2:18.34 dollarstorecubes
16.  2:19.90 darrensaito
17.  2:25.36 Tues
18.  2:25.86 tsutt099
19.  2:28.59 Arnau Tous
20.  2:30.32 BradenTheMagician
21.  2:33.41 xyzzy
22.  2:36.83 qaz
23.  2:41.01 Ricardo Zapata
24.  2:44.93 Nuuk cuber
25.  2:52.65 TheReasonableCuber
26.  3:00.21 Dylan Swarts
26.  3:00.21 beabernardes
28.  3:00.25 rileymc
29.  3:01.59 ARandomCuber
30.  3:01.72 Fred Lang
31.  3:03.14 dylpickle123780
32.  3:09.47 any name you wish
33.  3:12.57 carlosvilla9
34.  3:16.49 MattP98
35.  3:21.91 2019ECKE02
36.  3:31.47 Koen van Aller
37.  3:41.90 Cubey_Tube
38.  3:44.75 c00bmaster
39.  3:45.72 One Wheel
40.  3:46.34 lumes2121
41.  4:00.70 rdurette10
42.  4:11.16 Jrg
43.  4:27.08 Isaiah The Scott
44.  4:27.22 Loffy8
45.  4:30.18 SlowerCuber
46.  4:37.21 Nitstar6174
47.  4:46.15 Rubika-37-021204
48.  4:56.75 sporteisvogel
49.  5:09.21 Jacck
50.  6:08.55 freshcuber.de
51.  7:54.09 dnguyen2204
52.  DNF MartinN13
52.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes


*7x7x7*(32)
1.  2:20.22 Dream Cubing
2.  2:40.94 Hayden Ng
3.  2:43.22 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:00.33 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  3:03.31 LwBigcubes
6.  3:14.34 RP_Cubed
7.  3:15.10 Luke Garrett
8.  3:18.86 Liam Wadek
9.  3:19.66 agradess2
10.  3:25.91 dollarstorecubes
11.  3:35.51 Nuuk cuber
12.  3:45.03 João Vinicius
13.  3:59.26 darrensaito
14.  4:06.24 Tues
15.  4:37.57 TheReasonableCuber
16.  4:45.25 dylpickle123780
17.  4:46.86 GenTheThief
18.  4:57.67 rileymc
19.  5:04.89 2019ECKE02
20.  5:24.11 lumes2121
21.  5:31.54 c00bmaster
22.  5:36.65 Koen van Aller
23.  5:46.26 One Wheel
24.  6:17.62 Jrg
25.  6:19.33 carlosvilla9
26.  7:11.43 Rubika-37-021204
27.  7:28.62 2017LAMB06
28.  7:33.94 Loffy8
29.  7:40.05 DynaXT
30.  8:09.17 sporteisvogel
31.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
31.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(55)
1.  3.77 CornerTwisted
2.  4.03 Caíque crispim
3.  4.64 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  5.22 Charles Jerome
5.  5.23 Spectrum77
6.  5.66 Luke Garrett
7.  5.97 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
8.  6.33 darrensaito
9.  6.85 TheDubDubJr
10.  8.11 Noob's Cubes
11.  8.20 Tues
12.  8.24 tsutt099
13.  8.42 RP_Cubed
14.  8.58 Icuber17
15.  9.21 SunnyCubing
16.  9.83 hah27
17.  10.28 Isaiah The Scott
18.  10.42 the super cuber
19.  11.71 ichcubegerne
20.  11.83 any name you wish
21.  12.65 DLXCubing
22.  13.14 BradenTheMagician
23.  13.64 CJ York
24.  14.85 abunickabhi
25.  16.00 Dream Cubing
26.  16.10 sqAree
26.  16.10 agradess2
28.  16.95 Li Xiang
29.  19.68 RubieKubie1
30.  22.22 hyn
31.  23.35 EvanWright1
32.  23.96 Jakub26
33.  26.04 dollarstorecubes
34.  28.20 Mike Hughey
35.  28.98 MatsBergsten
36.  31.18 Dylan Swarts
37.  31.24 2017LAMB06
38.  34.50 Antto Pitkänen
39.  35.60 Calumv 
40.  35.89 stanley chapel
41.  36.16 Koen van Aller
42.  36.40 DynaXT
43.  40.75 Jacck
44.  44.72 Hyperion
45.  45.25 2020LONG05
46.  45.92 sporteisvogel
47.  48.73 WHACKITROX
48.  50.78 carlosvilla9
49.  1:11.56 Nash171
50.  1:12.59 Nitstar6174
51.  1:43.80 karma8724
52.  DNF Nuuk cuber
52.  DNF João Vinicius
52.  DNF Josiah Blomker
52.  DNF BalsaCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(49)
1.  18.55 sigalig
2.  23.00 hah27
3.  24.21 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  27.21 RubieKubie1
5.  27.52 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  28.60 the super cuber
7.  30.97 ican97
8.  34.23 Dylan Swarts
9.  38.71 Keroma12
10.  39.42 abunickabhi
11.  45.21 Jakub26
12.  47.46 2019ECKE02
13.  50.48 Victor Tang
14.  53.29 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
15.  54.16 qunbacca
16.  1:00.12 MattP98
17.  1:26.00 Nihahhat
18.  1:26.60 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:28.42 qatumciuzacqul
20.  1:44.23 MatsBergsten
21.  1:52.58 beabernardes
22.  1:57.01 DLXCubing
23.  1:57.76 dollarstorecubes
24.  2:01.15 Dream Cubing
25.  2:06.41 filmip
26.  2:12.44 Ssiא
27.  2:17.70 ichcubegerne
28.  2:21.79 Jacck
29.  2:32.73 elimescube
30.  2:37.23 carlosvilla9
31.  2:46.59 João Vinicius
32.  3:19.34 stanley chapel
33.  3:20.70 Ricco
34.  3:55.69 Nitstar6174
35.  5:12.62 Koen van Aller
36.  5:14.06 sporteisvogel
37.  5:49.44 lumes2121
38.  8:11.54 2020LONG05
39.  DNF any name you wish
39.  DNF kainos
39.  DNF Тібо【鑫小龙】
39.  DNF CJ York
39.  DNF sqAree
39.  DNF DynaXT
39.  DNF Nevan J
39.  DNF Luke Garrett
39.  DNF d2polld
39.  DNF Hyperion
39.  DNF weatherman223


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  2:08.18 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:28.04 Victor Tang
3.  2:35.37 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  2:36.25 hah27
5.  3:23.63 RP_Cubed
6.  3:40.68 RubieKubie1
7.  5:32.68 Dylan Swarts
8.  8:31.72 Jacck
9.  10:51.43 filmip
10.  22:00.09 sporteisvogel
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF 2019ECKE02
11.  DNF Jakub26


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:41.83 Victor Tang
2.  4:23.07 the super cuber
3.  4:54.32 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  5:11.54 hah27
5.  7:28.44 2019ECKE02
6.  14:41.84 MatsBergsten
7.  DNF Keroma12
7.  DNF Jacck
7.  DNF filmip


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jorian Meeuse
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  14:26.28 Moemwere

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  41/46 59:44 the super cuber
2.  8/8 55:32 dollarstorecubes
3.  5/5 20:53 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  15/25 50:00 Dylan Swarts
5.  12/19 60:00 RP_Cubed
6.  3/4 31:49 sporteisvogel
7.  6/10 40:22 2018AMSB02
8.  11/20 60:00 Jakub26
9.  2/4 19:24 filmip
10.  2/4 29:03 DynaXT
11.  19/38 60:00 Keroma12
12.  0/2 3 baseballjello67
12.  1/2 16:40 2020LONG05
12.  13/33 56:08 hah27


*3x3x3 one-handed*(133)
1.  9.35 lilwoaji
2.  9.96 Theo Goluboff
3.  10.67 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  10.86 Luke Garrett
5.  11.30 darrensaito
6.  12.07 Dream Cubing
7.  12.47 Shaun Mack
8.  12.79 Charles Jerome
9.  12.99 NathanaelCubes
10.  13.16 Benjamin Warry
11.  13.72 Caíque crispim
12.  13.73 eyeballboi
13.  13.76 2017LAMB06
14.  13.78 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
15.  13.80 Jscuber
16.  13.87 RP_Cubed
17.  13.89 tsutt099
18.  13.92 DLXCubing
19.  13.95 Nihahhat
20.  14.45 BradenTheMagician
21.  14.60 the super cuber
22.  14.63 midnightcuberx
23.  15.48 ichcubegerne
24.  15.63 KrokosB
25.  15.71 Arnau Tous
26.  15.92 Cody_Caston
27.  16.04 Max C.
28.  16.26 vishwasankarcubing
29.  16.37 EvanWright1
30.  17.01 NewoMinx
31.  17.17 dollarstorecubes
32.  17.85 AidanNoogie
33.  18.15 MartinN13
34.  18.17 Tues
35.  18.24 ARandomCuber
36.  18.29 MCuber
37.  18.42 Antto Pitkänen
38.  18.79 TheDubDubJr
39.  18.82 Alison Meador
39.  18.82 wearephamily1719
41.  18.94 João Vinicius
42.  19.32 Brady
43.  19.67 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  19.72 sigalig
45.  20.25 abunickabhi
45.  20.25 xyzzy
47.  20.35 Calumv 
48.  20.38 Nuuk cuber
49.  20.40 Ricardo Zapata
50.  20.99 qaz
51.  21.16 Liam Wadek
52.  21.20 agradess2
53.  21.65 Parke187
54.  21.82 vedroboev
55.  22.04 TheReasonableCuber
56.  22.80 2019ECKE02
57.  22.94 DGCubes
58.  22.95 Riddler97
59.  23.14 lumes2121
60.  23.18 JohnSax
61.  23.21 Luke Solves Cubes
62.  23.33 CJ York
63.  23.41 CornerTwisted
64.  24.04 MattP98
65.  24.09 qatumciuzacqul
66.  24.27 sqAree
67.  24.75 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
68.  24.82 Cubey_Tube
69.  24.85 Jay Cubes
70.  24.89 Тібо【鑫小龙】
71.  25.16 Loffy8
72.  25.18 VectorCubes
73.  25.31 John_NOTgood
74.  25.46 Koen van Aller
75.  25.80 carlosvilla9
76.  26.15 Winfaza
77.  26.26 Timona
78.  27.21 Nitstar6174
79.  27.24 bh13
80.  28.27 Kacper Jędrzejuk
81.  28.32 Nevan J
82.  28.33 baseballjello67
83.  28.67 hyn
84.  28.70 Cuber15
85.  28.71 FishTalons
86.  29.01 Isaiah The Scott
87.  29.32 DynaXT
88.  29.41 ly_6
89.  29.73 hebscody
89.  29.73 InlandEmpireCuber
91.  30.55 Xauxage
92.  30.69 bennettstouder
93.  31.43 Hyperion
94.  31.95 Dylan Swarts
95.  32.01 rdurette10
96.  32.66 blairubik
97.  33.13 InfinityCuber324
98.  33.79 nigelthecuber
99.  34.70 Homeschool Cubing
100.  35.53 rileymc
101.  36.86 SunnyCubing
102.  37.22 cubesolver7
103.  37.86 jjrthecuber01
104.  39.19 dylpickle123780
105.  39.87 Mike Hughey
106.  40.28 KellanTheCubingCoder
107.  40.82 Enoch Jiang
108.  40.87 Jakub26
109.  41.70 Janster1909
110.  42.42 Anthonycube
111.  42.47 pb_cuber
112.  46.04 GooseCuber
113.  46.06 WHACKITROX
114.  47.86 sporteisvogel
115.  49.54 M2 Cubing
116.  59.26 Rubika-37-021204
117.  1:01.45 Jacck
118.  1:02.42 dnguyen2204
119.  1:04.80 SpeedCubeLegend17
120.  1:08.72 BalsaCuber
121.  1:09.38 Chai003
122.  1:13.99 Gadiboyo
123.  1:15.34 Noob's Cubes
124.  1:22.20 Multicubing
125.  1:29.96 MatsBergsten
126.  1:36.30 Algfish
127.  1:36.57 CubeEnthusiast15
128.  1:47.52 Panagiotis Christopoulos
129.  1:59.71 Exmestify
130.  2:05.10 karma8724
131.  DNF any name you wish
131.  DNF Poorcuber09
131.  DNF username4


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  50.17 Luke Garrett
2.  1:41.86 Luke Solves Cubes
3.  1:57.28 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  3:38.09 Nitstar6174
5.  DNF InfinityCuber324
5.  DNF rdurette10
5.  DNF Hyperion
5.  DNF hebscody


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  41.19 ichcubegerne
2.  42.08 Nuuk cuber
3.  54.50 Luke Solves Cubes


Spoiler



4.  54.67 BradenTheMagician
5.  59.34 Luke Garrett
6.  1:16.93 vedroboev
7.  1:19.27 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:35.14 Exmestify
9.  1:40.10 Jacck
10.  1:45.64 dollarstorecubes
11.  1:53.83 rileymc
12.  2:13.55 DynaXT
13.  2:14.80 Auric Cui
14.  3:34.42 Nitstar6174


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(16)
1.  28.00 (28, 29, 27) vedroboev
2.  30.33 (28, 31, 32) xyzzy
3.  30.67 (29, 31, 32) João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  33.00 (26, 39, 34) RP_Cubed
5.  41.00 (41, 47, 35) tsutt099
6.  42.33 (38, 43, 46) Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  54.67 (62, 54, 48) carlosvilla9
8.  57.33 (50, 59, 63) baseballjello67
9.  DNF (23, 22, DNS) Mrauo
9.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) remopihel
9.  DNF (31, DNF, DNS) any name you wish
9.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) lumes2121
9.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 41) DynaXT
9.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) NewoMinx
9.  DNF (57, 59, DNS) Luke Solves Cubes
9.  DNF (62, DNS, DNS) c00bmaster


*2-3-4 Relay*(75)
1.  40.66 Luke Garrett
2.  44.34 darrensaito
3.  44.38 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  46.15 Zeke Mackay
5.  47.48 fun at the joy
6.  47.55 Dream Cubing
7.  54.06 MCuber
8.  54.23 Max C.
9.  54.44 Tues
10.  54.62 qaz
11.  54.91 dollarstorecubes
12.  54.94 TheReasonableCuber
13.  55.99 tsutt099
14.  56.69 ichcubegerne
15.  56.78 BradenTheMagician
16.  57.54 EvanWright1
17.  58.74 agradess2
18.  59.75 eyeballboi
19.  1:00.21 DGCubes
20.  1:01.15 abunickabhi
21.  1:02.10 João Vinicius
22.  1:02.40 Antto Pitkänen
23.  1:04.14 vedroboev
24.  1:05.81 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:06.65 John_NOTgood
26.  1:07.13 Jay Cubes
27.  1:07.86 Dylan Swarts
28.  1:08.69 Timona
29.  1:09.55 Chris Van Der Brink
30.  1:10.14 lumes2121
31.  1:11.19 Cubey_Tube
32.  1:11.60 Utkarsh Ashar
33.  1:11.92 the super cuber
34.  1:12.97 Oliver Pällo
35.  1:13.29 rileymc
36.  1:14.01 sqAree
37.  1:14.36 DynaXT
38.  1:14.60 KamTheCuber
39.  1:14.73 Koen van Aller
40.  1:14.87 Loffy8
41.  1:15.20 Calumv 
42.  1:15.59 Тібо【鑫小龙】
43.  1:16.21 InlandEmpireCuber
44.  1:16.78 dylpickle123780
45.  1:17.58 Nitstar6174
46.  1:19.16 toinou06cubing
47.  1:22.02 Auric Cui
48.  1:22.43 ARSCubing
49.  1:23.19 RubieKubie1
50.  1:25.16 rdurette10
51.  1:28.13 ly_6
52.  1:29.48 DUDECUBER
53.  1:30.26 hyn
54.  1:32.40 Kacper Jędrzejuk
55.  1:33.48 Jakub26
56.  1:34.48 Luke Solves Cubes
57.  1:42.24 KellanTheCubingCoder
58.  1:45.72 Isaiah The Scott
59.  1:46.63 c00bmaster
60.  1:53.99 Janster1909
61.  1:57.10 InfinityCuber324
62.  2:01.97 ErezE
63.  2:07.09 Rubika-37-021204
64.  2:08.41 cubing_addict
65.  2:10.40 Jrg
66.  2:19.71 One Wheel
67.  2:32.20 Jacck
68.  2:38.93 Hyperion
69.  2:39.69 Jason Tzeng
70.  2:53.46 Gadiboyo
71.  3:14.38 karma8724
72.  3:15.87 BalsaCuber
73.  3:26.56 MatsBergsten
74.  3:37.90 Multicubing
75.  3:42.49 SpeedCubeLegend17


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)
1.  1:44.57 Luke Garrett
2.  1:45.22 fun at the joy
3.  1:48.60 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:53.63 RP_Cubed
5.  1:56.13 darrensaito
6.  1:58.70 dollarstorecubes
7.  2:07.65 Max C.
8.  2:07.66 agradess2
9.  2:08.15 Tues
10.  2:09.19 ichcubegerne
11.  2:09.66 BradenTheMagician
12.  2:16.08 vedroboev
13.  2:26.67 Nuuk cuber
14.  2:26.84 TheReasonableCuber
15.  2:30.36 João Vinicius
16.  2:35.46 Auric Cui
17.  2:36.30 abunickabhi
18.  2:37.44 John_NOTgood
19.  2:44.31 Timona
20.  2:47.84 rileymc
21.  2:51.67 dylpickle123780
22.  2:54.57 Koen van Aller
23.  2:55.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  3:03.24 lumes2121
25.  3:03.57 Loffy8
26.  3:06.71 Utkarsh Ashar
27.  3:07.16 InlandEmpireCuber
28.  3:13.09 DynaXT
29.  3:19.33 rdurette10
30.  3:48.64 c00bmaster
31.  3:49.66 Janster1909
32.  3:54.40 ly_6
33.  3:56.73 KellanTheCubingCoder
34.  3:59.93 Luke Solves Cubes
35.  4:04.38 cubesolver7
36.  4:04.81 One Wheel
37.  4:06.34 Nitstar6174
38.  4:15.00 Jrg
39.  4:54.35 Rubika-37-021204
40.  4:56.19 Hyperion
41.  5:09.17 Jason Tzeng
42.  5:21.25 Jacck
43.  5:26.78 cubing_addict
44.  6:14.64 Gadiboyo
45.  DNF Cubey_Tube


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:52.91 RP_Cubed
2.  4:04.81 ichcubegerne
3.  4:19.13 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  4:27.34 João Vinicius
5.  4:56.19 darrensaito
6.  5:06.71 TheReasonableCuber
7.  5:13.00 Nuuk cuber
8.  6:06.04 dylpickle123780
9.  6:34.44 lumes2121
10.  6:39.99 rileymc
11.  6:57.75 Cubey_Tube
12.  7:12.33 c00bmaster
13.  7:32.61 Nitstar6174
14.  7:44.07 rdurette10
15.  7:52.12 Loffy8
16.  8:54.72 Jrg
17.  10:57.85 Rubika-37-021204
18.  11:30.43 Luke Solves Cubes


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  6:27.02 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
2.  6:48.89 ichcubegerne
3.  7:56.80 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  8:54.20 darrensaito
5.  9:32.28 Nuuk cuber
6.  10:49.97 TheReasonableCuber
7.  10:53.71 rileymc
8.  11:11.76 dylpickle123780
9.  12:26.37 lumes2121
10.  12:29.95 c00bmaster
11.  15:15.47 Loffy8
12.  15:46.08 Jrg
13.  17:08.30 Nitstar6174
14.  17:47.79 Rubika-37-021204
15.  20:43.13 Luke Solves Cubes
16.  22:04.02 Hyperion


*Clock*(92)
1.  4.23 Carter-Thomas
2.  4.83 vishwasankarcubing
3.  5.21 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  5.33 VectorCubes
5.  5.52 alyzsnyzs
6.  5.59 Bashy
7.  5.61 Luke Garrett
8.  5.66 dollarstorecubes
9.  5.86 Oliver Pällo
10.  5.90 Zeke Mackay
11.  5.99 jaysammey777
12.  6.05 ARandomCuber
13.  6.14 MartinN13
14.  6.40 50ph14
15.  6.77 Theo Goluboff
16.  6.88 Clock_Enthusiast
17.  6.99 Charles Jerome
18.  7.35 NewoMinx
19.  7.44 CornerTwisted
20.  7.50 Christopher Fandrich
21.  7.75 sqAree
22.  7.83 2017LAMB06
23.  7.93 tsutt099
24.  8.11 Ty Y.
25.  8.16 qaz
26.  8.22 RP_Cubed
27.  8.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  8.37 BradenTheMagician
29.  8.48 Parke187
30.  8.69 MattP98
31.  8.82 lilwoaji
32.  8.86 darrensaito
33.  9.38 lumes2121
34.  9.41 Boris McCoy
35.  9.61 weatherman223
36.  9.70 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
37.  9.72 mihnea3000
38.  9.75 InfinityCuber324
39.  9.87 Nuuk cuber
40.  10.14 Jakub26
41.  10.32 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  10.40 ichcubegerne
42.  10.40 Ricardo Zapata
44.  11.09 Cody_Caston
45.  11.10 Max C.
46.  11.18 DGCubes
47.  11.39 Li Xiang
48.  11.51 wearephamily1719
49.  12.20 MichaelNielsen
50.  12.46 vedroboev
51.  12.94 carlosvilla9
52.  13.19 any name you wish
53.  13.21 2020LONG05
54.  13.49 Antto Pitkänen
55.  13.60 White KB
56.  14.01 Тібо【鑫小龙】
57.  14.64 Caleb Ashley
58.  14.88 KellanTheCubingCoder
59.  15.06 Luke Solves Cubes
60.  15.54 ErezE
61.  15.82 CJ York
62.  15.97 Cubey_Tube
63.  16.30 rdurette10
64.  16.34 Dream Cubing
65.  16.42 John_NOTgood
66.  17.07 RyFi
67.  17.42 Poorcuber09
68.  17.92 TheReasonableCuber
69.  18.07 Jacck
70.  18.24 sporteisvogel
71.  18.47 DynaXT
72.  18.88 beabernardes
73.  19.16 ARSCubing
74.  19.38 Redicubeman
75.  19.83 M2 Cubing
76.  19.88 ChaseTheCuber12
77.  20.08 The Cubing Fanatic
78.  22.88 Dylan Swarts
79.  23.89 Arnavol
80.  24.42 Jason Tzeng
81.  27.31 Mormi
82.  28.86 Icuber17
83.  31.88 Koen van Aller
84.  32.81 Loffy8
85.  34.20 Chai003
86.  34.22 cubing_addict
87.  DNF Tues
87.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos
87.  DNF Cuber2s
87.  DNF NetherCubing
87.  DNF Elisa Rippe
87.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Megaminx*(57)
1.  34.01 Heewon Seo
2.  39.20 Luke Garrett
3.  41.13 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  41.14 Theo Goluboff
5.  45.32 KrokosB
6.  50.64 darrensaito
7.  53.31 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
8.  55.09 RP_Cubed
9.  57.65 carlosvilla9
10.  57.80 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  58.13 Dream Cubing
12.  58.58 ichcubegerne
13.  58.70 Anthony Tindal
14.  1:00.09 Fred Lang
15.  1:00.71 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:01.71 dollarstorecubes
17.  1:02.99 Charles Jerome
18.  1:04.09 MCuber
19.  1:06.32 agradess2
20.  1:09.27 CJ York
21.  1:10.76 tsutt099
22.  1:12.69 Max C.
23.  1:13.62 Loffy8
24.  1:14.07 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:15.41 beabernardes
26.  1:15.63 Timona
27.  1:16.40 rileymc
28.  1:18.06 Antto Pitkänen
29.  1:23.05 KingCanyon
30.  1:33.39 Dylan Swarts
31.  1:37.02 TheReasonableCuber
32.  1:38.66 DynaXT
33.  1:46.25 Riddler97
34.  1:50.18 Koen van Aller
35.  1:54.38 2019ECKE02
36.  2:02.37 Parke187
37.  2:04.88 rdurette10
38.  2:07.97 lumes2121
39.  2:20.03 One Wheel
40.  2:23.23 Li Xiang
41.  2:32.19 Calumv 
42.  2:56.32 c00bmaster
43.  3:01.54 Jacck
44.  3:07.43 Ricco
45.  3:12.14 freshcuber.de
46.  3:15.40 Jrg
47.  3:20.83 Noob's Cubes
48.  3:32.40 cubing_addict
49.  3:36.49 Chai003
50.  3:41.88 sporteisvogel
51.  4:10.62 Janster1909
52.  4:23.49 Rubika-37-021204
53.  5:49.35 Nitstar6174
54.  6:23.89 MatsBergsten
55.  DNF Poorcuber09
55.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
55.  DNF Isaiah The Scott


*Pyraminx*(130)
1.  2.21 Camden jenkins
2.  2.26 BrianJ
3.  2.43 Arnau Tous


Spoiler



4.  2.53 dycocubix
5.  2.58 Jules Graham
6.  2.73 Shaun Mack
7.  2.93 parkertrager
8.  2.96 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  3.01 Cody_Caston
10.  3.02 RP_Cubed
10.  3.02 50ph14
12.  3.13 DGCubes
13.  3.19 DLXCubing
14.  3.20 Luke Garrett
15.  3.50 SpiFunTastic
15.  3.50 Charles Jerome
17.  3.51 EvanWright1
17.  3.51 darrensaito
19.  3.57 tsutt099
19.  3.57 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
21.  3.60 MartinN13
22.  3.65 Boris McCoy
23.  3.82 Zeke Mackay
24.  3.84 Carter-Thomas
25.  3.88 Brady
26.  4.07 wearephamily1719
27.  4.19 BradenTheMagician
28.  4.25 DistanceRunner25
29.  4.56 NewoMinx
30.  4.63 Theo Goluboff
31.  4.82 Liam Wadek
32.  4.84 Cuber2s
33.  4.85 dollarstorecubes
34.  5.19 Clock_Enthusiast
35.  5.38 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  5.43 MCuber
37.  5.45 lilwoaji
38.  5.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  5.62 vishwasankarcubing
40.  5.67 Homeschool Cubing
41.  5.68 TheDubDubJr
42.  5.78 Jason Tzeng
42.  5.78 Max C.
44.  5.79 VectorCubes
45.  5.86 vedroboev
46.  5.91 Ricardo Zapata
47.  5.94 Auric Cui
47.  5.94 ichcubegerne
49.  6.07 CJ York
50.  6.13 the super cuber
51.  6.15 eyeballboi
52.  6.21 Cale S
53.  6.26 GooseCuber
54.  6.31 Oliver Pällo
55.  6.37 Tues
56.  6.38 Nuuk cuber
56.  6.38 Parke187
58.  6.42 2017LAMB06
59.  6.65 agradess2
60.  6.66 smitty cubes
61.  6.68 weatherman223
62.  6.74 Loffy8
63.  6.83 Dream Cubing
64.  6.87 Jay Cubes
65.  6.97 Luke Solves Cubes
66.  7.07 bennettstouder
67.  7.17 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  7.20 beabernardes
69.  7.32 rdurette10
70.  7.38 KrokosB
71.  7.40 qaz
72.  7.55 Christopher Fandrich
73.  7.56 MattP98
74.  7.71 Antto Pitkänen
75.  8.00 Li Xiang
76.  8.04 carlosvilla9
77.  8.06 Calumv 
78.  8.17 Тібо【鑫小龙】
79.  8.29 sqAree
80.  8.36 Koen van Aller
81.  8.39 ARSCubing
82.  8.43 2019ECKE02
83.  8.47 Isaiah The Scott
84.  8.56 TheReasonableCuber
85.  8.70 RubieKubie1
86.  8.72 Dylan Swarts
87.  8.86 Poorcuber09
88.  8.91 abunickabhi
89.  9.02 Jakub26
90.  9.10 ARandomCuber
91.  9.12 Mike Hughey
92.  9.31 rileymc
93.  9.46 KellanTheCubingCoder
94.  9.73 John_NOTgood
95.  9.87 hyn
96.  9.96 DynaXT
97.  10.01 lumes2121
98.  10.12 cubing_addict
99.  10.17 Anthonycube
100.  10.21 Algfish
101.  10.37 Icuber17
102.  10.63 Enoch Jiang
103.  10.64 NetherCubing
104.  10.69 ErezE
105.  10.85 The Cubing Fanatic
106.  10.93 Noob's Cubes
107.  11.33 kflynn
108.  11.52 WHACKITROX
109.  11.72 BalsaCuber
110.  11.95 nigelthecuber
111.  12.13 Cubey_Tube
112.  12.63 sporteisvogel
113.  12.80 Jacck
114.  12.85 Hyperion
115.  12.96 pb_cuber
116.  13.23 ly_6
117.  13.35 Gadiboyo
118.  13.66 Panagiotis Christopoulos
119.  14.29 Nevan J
120.  14.60 Rubika-37-021204
121.  15.37 ScuffyCubes
122.  15.61 Janster1909
123.  15.63 DUDECUBER
124.  16.07 anna4f
125.  16.55 Nitstar6174
126.  17.78 Mormi
127.  19.43 karma8724
128.  20.08 M2 Cubing
129.  21.09 Chai003
130.  22.75 Aicuber


*Square-1*(91)
1.  5.87 Oxzowachi
2.  5.88 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.48 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  8.42 EvanWright1
5.  8.57 RP_Cubed
6.  8.76 2019ECKE02
7.  8.91 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  9.56 Theo Goluboff
9.  10.03 BrianJ
10.  10.30 Charles Jerome
11.  10.38 tsutt099
12.  11.59 Shaun Mack
13.  11.62 DistanceRunner25
14.  11.79 Luke Garrett
15.  12.27 Carter-Thomas
16.  12.85 Hayden Ng
17.  12.91 Cale S
18.  13.00 DLXCubing
19.  13.14 Antto Pitkänen
20.  13.24 darrensaito
21.  13.37 Caíque crispim
22.  13.44 CJ York
23.  13.73 Brady
24.  14.25 Auric Cui
25.  14.62 fun at the joy
26.  14.79 ichcubegerne
27.  14.82 AidanNoogie
28.  14.92 BradenTheMagician
29.  14.97 Boris McCoy
30.  15.04 NewoMinx
31.  15.20 beabernardes
32.  15.38 Ricardo Zapata
33.  16.13 Max C.
34.  16.36 MCuber
35.  16.69 Tues
36.  17.34 KrokosB
37.  17.90 50ph14
38.  18.02 CornerTwisted
39.  18.06 Arnau Tous
40.  18.61 MattP98
41.  18.78 dollarstorecubes
42.  19.01 DGCubes
43.  19.22 the super cuber
44.  19.28 Тібо【鑫小龙】
45.  19.46 qaz
46.  20.40 Camden jenkins
47.  20.49 TheDubDubJr
48.  20.85 2020LONG05
49.  20.87 Dream Cubing
50.  21.47 wearephamily1719
51.  21.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
52.  22.03 João Vinicius
53.  22.65 The Cubing Fanatic
54.  23.81 DynaXT
55.  25.23 Josiah Blomker
56.  25.78 bennettstouder
56.  25.78 Jakub26
58.  26.40 TheReasonableCuber
59.  26.86 weatherman223
60.  29.47 Nuuk cuber
61.  29.61 lumes2121
62.  29.92 Cubey_Tube
63.  30.27 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  30.65 Dylan Swarts
65.  31.82 Parke187
66.  31.97 rdurette10
67.  32.12 Jay Cubes
68.  35.34 Mike Hughey
69.  35.87 Calumv 
70.  36.33 ErezE
71.  38.43 vedroboev
72.  39.02 InfinityCuber324
73.  39.86 Poorcuber09
74.  39.97 Koen van Aller
75.  40.74 cubing_addict
76.  41.28 ARandomCuber
77.  44.25 Clock_Enthusiast
78.  45.42 Arnavol
79.  46.48 sporteisvogel
80.  48.76 carlosvilla9
81.  49.28 nigelthecuber
82.  50.32 karma8724
83.  51.04 Loffy8
84.  51.60 Jacck
85.  52.74 DUDECUBER
86.  53.34 Luke Solves Cubes
87.  1:01.68 Hyperion
88.  1:09.02 BalsaCuber
89.  2:05.72 MatsBergsten
90.  2:09.21 Rubika-37-021204
91.  5:07.31 KellanTheCubingCoder


*Skewb*(118)
1.  1.50 Legomanz
2.  1.80 BradyCubes08
3.  1.85 Cody_Caston


Spoiler



4.  2.43 Charles Jerome
5.  3.13 BrianJ
6.  3.20 Bashy
7.  3.29 tsutt099
8.  3.43 Camden jenkins
9.  3.50 Cale S
10.  3.61 Shaun Mack
10.  3.61 MichaelNielsen
12.  3.70 darrensaito
13.  3.80 Tues
14.  3.88 Ty Y.
15.  4.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  4.22 Arnau Tous
17.  4.28 Theo Goluboff
18.  4.29 Carter-Thomas
18.  4.29 Nihahhat
20.  4.30 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
21.  4.32 TheDubDubJr
22.  4.43 NewoMinx
23.  4.57 parkertrager
23.  4.57 VectorCubes
25.  4.68 RP_Cubed
26.  4.71 lilwoaji
27.  4.73 Boris McCoy
28.  4.82 DLXCubing
29.  4.93 Luke Garrett
30.  5.00 Antto Pitkänen
31.  5.19 EvanWright1
32.  5.20 50ph14
33.  5.28 MartinN13
34.  5.45 Auric Cui
35.  5.48 Dream Cubing
36.  5.50 Benjamin Warry
37.  5.56 Max C.
38.  5.57 BradenTheMagician
38.  5.57 nigelthecuber
40.  5.59 eyeballboi
41.  5.71 Jay Cubes
42.  5.76 DGCubes
43.  5.83 ichcubegerne
44.  5.87 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  6.10 lumes2121
46.  6.16 Clock_Enthusiast
46.  6.16 KrokosB
48.  6.17 baseballjello67
49.  6.20 wearephamily1719
50.  6.23 Liam Wadek
51.  6.27 CJ York
52.  6.37 qaz
53.  6.51 MCuber
54.  6.57 2019ECKE02
55.  6.58 vedroboev
56.  6.63 Calumv 
57.  6.72 dollarstorecubes
58.  6.87 Тібо【鑫小龙】
59.  6.95 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
60.  7.01 d2polld
61.  7.07 Parke187
62.  7.09 Hyperion
63.  7.16 InfinityCuber324
64.  7.21 2017LAMB06
65.  7.28 DUDECUBER
66.  7.40 2020LONG05
67.  7.45 Ricardo Zapata
68.  7.48 Jakub26
69.  7.52 Alison Meador
70.  7.54 any name you wish
71.  7.71 DynaXT
72.  7.82 the super cuber
73.  8.00 Panagiotis Christopoulos
74.  8.23 Icuber17
75.  8.44 abunickabhi
76.  8.48 Li Xiang
77.  8.55 Nuuk cuber
78.  8.81 Poorcuber09
79.  9.00 Christopher Fandrich
80.  9.32 TheReasonableCuber
81.  9.47 Caleb Ashley
82.  9.54 ARandomCuber
83.  9.71 ARSCubing
84.  9.84 Luke Solves Cubes
85.  9.86 Cuber2s
86.  9.96 Dylan Swarts
86.  9.96 Cubey_Tube
88.  10.20 Jason Tzeng
89.  10.42 carlosvilla9
90.  10.61 jjrthecuber01
91.  10.72 Josiah Blomker
92.  10.75 WHACKITROX
93.  10.83 Loffy8
94.  10.88 Timona
95.  10.96 GooseCuber
96.  11.19 Koen van Aller
97.  11.20 SpiFunTastic
98.  11.38 PCCuber
99.  11.92 cubing_addict
100.  12.09 KellanTheCubingCoder
101.  12.50 rileymc
102.  12.72 rdurette10
103.  13.23 beabernardes
104.  14.41 Mike Hughey
105.  14.98 Arnavol
106.  15.10 Rubika-37-021204
107.  15.85 anna4f
108.  16.50 pb_cuber
109.  18.92 Nitstar6174
110.  19.36 ErezE
111.  21.50 Janster1909
112.  21.83 Isaiah The Scott
113.  21.89 Chai003
114.  22.24 MatsBergsten
115.  22.67 Jacck
116.  26.43 sporteisvogel
117.  28.34 karma8724
118.  35.12 Algfish


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  20.43 NewoMinx
2.  25.14 DGCubes
3.  25.18 SunnyCubing


Spoiler



4.  28.07 Nuuk cuber
5.  28.95 dollarstorecubes
6.  29.32 Luke Garrett
7.  29.94 ichcubegerne
8.  36.23 agradess2
9.  53.63 Isaiah The Scott
10.  56.61 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:20.59 thomas.sch
12.  1:23.67 Gadiboyo
13.  1:28.01 karma8724
14.  1:43.32 Rubika-37-021204
15.  2:02.60 Luke Solves Cubes
16.  2:10.17 Nitstar6174
17.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:32.77 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
2.  3:49.88 darrensaito
3.  4:18.51 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:31.27 Max C.
5.  4:32.69 dollarstorecubes
6.  4:58.43 EvanWright1
7.  5:02.82 Antto Pitkänen
8.  5:09.59 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:13.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  5:55.87 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  5:57.40 TheReasonableCuber
12.  6:16.68 DynaXT
13.  7:12.80 Poorcuber09
14.  7:17.98 Koen van Aller
15.  7:43.69 Loffy8
16.  8:29.42 Jakub26
17.  8:38.56 Auric Cui
18.  9:22.57 Luke Solves Cubes
19.  11:31.78 Hyperion
20.  13:59.16 ErezE


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  6.66 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.86 dollarstorecubes
3.  10.79 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  11.56 Redicubeman
5.  11.70 DGCubes
6.  12.92 tsutt099
7.  13.43 jjjdragon31
8.  15.31 ichcubegerne
9.  18.06 Luke Garrett
10.  19.55 abunickabhi
11.  20.83 ARandomCuber
12.  21.27 Nuuk cuber
13.  25.60 cubing_addict
14.  26.27 bennettstouder
15.  29.71 rileymc
16.  30.49 Mike Hughey
17.  35.02 Hyperion
18.  35.92 Rubika-37-021204
19.  36.56 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  23.76 DGCubes
2.  26.94 Camden jenkins
3.  34.72 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  44.40 Nuuk cuber
5.  52.21 Mike Hughey
6.  1:18.00 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:18.22 Jacck
8.  1:26.70 Rubika-37-021204
9.  2:46.59 cubing_addict


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  16.56 Algfish
2.  19.45 ichcubegerne
3.  23.31 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  29.93 vedroboev
5.  31.45 bennettstouder
6.  39.92 MatsBergsten
7.  45.57 cubing_addict
8.  4:17.64 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  51.43 any name you wish
2.  55.70 vedroboev
3.  58.68 baseballjello67


Spoiler



4.  64.63 Luke Solves Cubes
5.  65.51 DynaXT
6.  DNF remopihel
6.  DNF Hyperion
6.  DNF c00bmaster


*Mirror Blocks*(24)
1.  14.74 BradenTheMagician
2.  15.78 Valken
3.  17.77 Alison Meador


Spoiler



4.  22.59 ichcubegerne
5.  26.01 Haya_Mirror
6.  34.28 Nuuk cuber
7.  46.85 dollarstorecubes
8.  49.51 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  54.97 vedroboev
10.  55.51 TheReasonableCuber
11.  58.28 Pfannkuchener
12.  59.65 WHACKITROX
13.  1:01.59 Luke Solves Cubes
14.  1:04.11 Luke Garrett
15.  1:11.12 Max C.
16.  1:20.18 Janster1909
17.  1:32.85 cubing_addict
18.  1:35.09 Xatu
19.  1:46.99 rileymc
20.  2:35.87 Rubika-37-021204
21.  3:17.41 Exmestify
22.  3:20.37 CubeEnthusiast15
23.  4:39.93 Jacck
24.  DNF Hyperion


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  1:55.31 DGCubes

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(4)
1.  1:42.10 xyzzy
2.  2:20.57 DGCubes
3.  3:45.96 cubing_addict


Spoiler



4.  3:56.32 Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(282)
1.  1619 RP_Cubed
2.  1595 Luke Garrett
3.  1499 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  1439 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  1423 ichcubegerne
6.  1406 dollarstorecubes
7.  1351 tsutt099
8.  1326 BradenTheMagician
9.  1310 Dream Cubing
10.  1307 Theo Goluboff
11.  1232 Max C.
12.  1220 NewoMinx
13.  1168 Tues
14.  1115 Nuuk cuber
15.  1111 BrianJ
16.  1060 Charles Jerome
17.  1039 DLXCubing
18.  1031 the super cuber
19.  1026 Antto Pitkänen
20.  1022 TheReasonableCuber
21.  1007 DGCubes
22.  998 agradess2
23.  985 TheDubDubJr
24.  944 KrokosB
25.  930 Boris McCoy
26.  911 vedroboev
27.  910 eyeballboi
28.  908 CJ York
29.  900 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  880 Dylan Swarts
31.  875 Shaun Mack
32.  873 Liam Wadek
33.  860 Arnau Tous
34.  857 MCuber
35.  854 qaz
36.  843 João Vinicius
37.  832 2019ECKE02
38.  822 wearephamily1719
39.  808 Carter-Thomas
40.  807 lumes2121
41.  804 EvanWright1
42.  795 Parke187
43.  792 lilwoaji
44.  777 Cody_Caston
45.  772 fun at the joy
46.  766 abunickabhi
47.  765 carlosvilla9
48.  749 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  748 Cubey_Tube
50.  747 Christopher Fandrich
51.  744 ARandomCuber
52.  742 MattP98
53.  739 Koen van Aller
54.  726 MartinN13
55.  719 Ricardo Zapata
56.  715 Loffy8
57.  684 rileymc
58.  682 vishwasankarcubing
58.  682 Jay Cubes
60.  678 Calumv 
61.  676 Caíque crispim
62.  675 DynaXT
63.  672 Luke Solves Cubes
64.  668 beabernardes
65.  656 VectorCubes
66.  644 John_NOTgood
66.  644 Тібо【鑫小龙】
66.  644 RubieKubie1
69.  643 sqAree
70.  642 Zeke Mackay
71.  628 baseballjello67
72.  625 Auric Cui
73.  619 any name you wish
73.  619 Timona
75.  611 CornerTwisted
76.  609 Hayden Ng
77.  581 Brady
78.  569 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  568 Cale S
80.  562 AidanNoogie
81.  552 weatherman223
81.  552 rdurette10
83.  538 Jakub26
84.  537 Cuber2s
84.  537 bennettstouder
86.  528 sigalig
87.  527 Ty Y.
88.  501 dylpickle123780
89.  499 Nitstar6174
90.  497 Riddler97
91.  495 2017LAMB06
92.  483 hah27
93.  472 Nihahhat
94.  469 Alison Meador
95.  465 Oliver Pällo
96.  460 Isaiah The Scott
97.  459 xyzzy
98.  458 KellanTheCubingCoder
99.  455 parkertrager
100.  444 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  444 50ph14
102.  441 nigelthecuber
103.  439 jaysammey777
104.  434 TheCubingAddict980
105.  427 ly_6
106.  426 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
107.  425 Clock_Enthusiast
108.  424 DistanceRunner25
109.  422 Icuber17
110.  420 hyn
111.  415 DUDECUBER
112.  408 Fred Lang
113.  406 KamTheCuber
114.  395 InfinityCuber324
114.  395 Benjamin Warry
116.  389 2020LONG05
117.  380 Valken
118.  377 Bashy
119.  372 ARSCubing
120.  371 SunnyCubing
121.  369 c00bmaster
121.  369 Li Xiang
123.  368 yijunleow
124.  366 SpiFunTastic
125.  364 Caleb Ashley
126.  362 Jscuber
127.  360 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
128.  353 Josiah Blomker
129.  351 Spectrum77
130.  350 toinou06cubing
130.  350 Jorian Meeuse
132.  349 LwBigcubes
133.  348 d2polld
134.  346 Hyperion
134.  346 Jacck
136.  333 Enoch Jiang
137.  321 Homeschool Cubing
138.  313 Legomanz
139.  311 sporteisvogel
140.  308 pizzacrust
141.  307 Camden jenkins
142.  304 Poorcuber09
143.  300 20luky3
144.  292 Victor Tang
145.  290 brad711
145.  290 FishTalons
147.  289 midnightcuberx
148.  287 bh13
148.  287 aznbn
150.  284 White KB
151.  283 cubing_addict
151.  283 pjk
153.  282 Mike Hughey
154.  276 stanley chapel
155.  275 breadears
156.  271 qatumciuzacqul
157.  262 The Cubing Fanatic
157.  262 Rubika-37-021204
159.  256 Nevan J
160.  252 Janster1909
160.  252 superkitkat106
162.  251 remopihel
163.  249 Cooki348
164.  248 iLikeCheese
164.  248 Jason Tzeng
166.  247 blairubik
167.  246 ErezE
168.  245 Jammy
169.  243 GooseCuber
170.  237 pb_cuber
171.  234 FishyIshy
172.  229 elimescube
173.  227 dnguyen2204
173.  227 zxmdm666
173.  227 One Wheel
176.  222 Keroma12
177.  216 Jrg
178.  213 Kylegadj
179.  212 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
180.  211 WHACKITROX
181.  209 DhruvA
182.  206 JohnSax
182.  206 username4
184.  203 cubesolver7
185.  200 Anthony Tindal
186.  190 Cuber15
187.  189 Imsoosm
187.  189 Noob's Cubes
189.  186 SlowerCuber
190.  185 MatsBergsten
191.  183 leolrg
192.  182 BalsaCuber
193.  179 Redicubeman
194.  178 KingCanyon
195.  176 CT-6666
196.  175 Aadil ali
197.  173 Chai003
198.  172 Brendyn Dunagan
199.  169 Xauxage
199.  169 RyFi
201.  164 kumato
202.  162 Haya_Mirror
203.  161 Swamp347
203.  161 M2 Cubing
205.  160 jjrthecuber01
206.  158 hebscody
207.  156 MichaelNielsen
208.  154 anna4f
209.  152 Anthonycube
210.  146 Das Cubing
210.  146 Gadiboyo
212.  144 smitty cubes
213.  134 ican97
214.  133 PCCuber
215.  131 Arnavol
216.  129 NathanaelCubes
216.  129 dycocubix
218.  128 Jules Graham
219.  125 karma8724
220.  122 ShortStuff
221.  121 Mister.EliotB
222.  119 BradyCubes08
222.  119 Ssiא
224.  117 taco_schell
225.  116 Ricco
226.  111 Tekooo
226.  111 Panagiotis Christopoulos
228.  109 SpeedCubeLegend17
229.  100 qunbacca
230.  98 dhafin
231.  97 freshcuber.de
232.  95 Oxzowachi
232.  95 trangium
234.  91 filmip
235.  90 alyzsnyzs
236.  88 Algfish
237.  87 kflynn
238.  75 NoSekt
239.  74 yalesunivrasity
240.  73 Lukz
241.  71 Multicubing
241.  71 NetherCubing
243.  69 tungsten
244.  65 Moonwink Cuber
245.  62 CubeEnthusiast15
245.  62 Winfaza
247.  61 Heewon Seo
248.  60 Burrito Does Cubes
249.  59 blu_k
250.  58 mihnea3000
251.  55 Mormi
251.  55 Nash171
253.  54 Elisa Rippe
254.  53 anderson_1231
255.  51 Exmestify
256.  49 ChaseTheCuber12
257.  46 ScuffyCubes
258.  41 Moemwere
259.  38 Aicuber
260.  34 kylez
261.  31 2018AMSB02
262.  30 CAPTAINVALPO96
263.  29 tobias.riedling
264.  28 Manuelmore00
265.  26 Jeremy de Jong
266.  23 GenTheThief
267.  21 BraveSoul2110
268.  20 Mr Cuber
269.  19 Lutz_P
270.  18 Mrauo
271.  17 Pfannkuchener
272.  16 jjjdragon31
273.  13 HelgeBerlin
273.  13 thomas.sch
275.  11 kainos
276.  10 TybeeSolvesCubes
276.  10 Xatu
278.  9 Sheldon Vi
279.  8 FH1986
280.  6 Ajhattrick16
281.  5 kirklilly
281.  5 Cuber767


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jul 20, 2022)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, you noticed. This is the end of the road I think, 700 comps and 25 000 solves (+ 3-4 000 dnfs).
> (I plan to finish at exactly 25000). (...and I had better luck at 5-bld, thanks ).
> 
> Very big thanks to Mike who have run this most of the time and keeps this site as clean and
> fun as it is. THANK YOU!! And thank you all others who have kept me company for 14 years (almost).


Thank you for your services in the weekly comp too. That should also not be forgotten. 
I will try to be a worthy successor of #2 overall solves 
Although it feels more like you gave it to me now


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2022)

282 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 11!

That means our winner this week is *Max C.!* Congratulations!!


----------

